# 1965 Impala Station Wagon Build Up



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I decided to go ahead and do a build up thread for my 65 wagon.
Im at the half way point as I see it and figured I would let people 
see my progress.

I purchased this 1965 Impala Wagon in March of 1999.
I got it repainted white and threw some all chromes on it
and drove it until the Fall of the same year.

I pulled the frame the winter of 99 and Royalty and Ironhead
did a full wrap of the frame.
After that the car was put on hold. I owned the first indoor skatepark in KC and that business took over my life. From that business I went directly into a production company which had me out of town for 4 months out of each year, which left me the winters to work on the car. So the build up pictures im posting are from october 2004 to present. That should give an accurate time line of the work done.

enjoy


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

this is October 2004
the frame was wrapped and thats about it
other than the paint that was done in 99'









this might take a while, this uploading pics to photobucket takes fucking forever


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Where are your DOWNIVLIFE insignias???? And your pics are too big! :twak: Amateur.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

ok 
got the body onto the dolly and started stripping away the paint.

note to self, never do this again! 

Mediablast or forget it.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well it takes forever to resize them, 

ok, ill start resizing


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You can downsize them all at one time in photoshop. :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)




----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 2 2007, 05:23 PM~7159068
> *You can downsize them all at one time in photoshop.  :biggrin:
> *


not everyones a computer nerd like u dan :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)




----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Let me just state this for the record 
Royalty(Justin) worked harder than I 
did to make this car come out slicker 
than baby ass. I am totally in
his debt


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

These were an absolute pain in the ass to get stripped.
Tons of little holes and cracks to get into


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 2 2007, 04:25 PM~7159091
> *not everyones a computer nerd like u dan  :biggrin:
> *



sshhhh. :nono:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Now your pictures are too small. :banghead: lol 













Don't you love when people give you a hard time. :cheesy:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Well we got the bright Idea to build a rotisorie, or however spell it, and another note to self,
If you can spin the body around and you look at the belly long enough you will convince yourself that it has to be as clean as the roof.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Now before I have to hear "Look at all the surface rust!" Tha is actually red oxide primer
from the factory, the rest of the car have a factory black primer but the roof had the black and then the red. Break out a couple more gallons of stripper


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

After stripping half of the belly by hand and torch and wire wheel, I had enough of it and took it up and had it blasted








I got very lucky in the fact that the car had been garaged its whole life. the rust was minimal.
its kinda hard to see but the spare tire deep well was fucking beat from years of hanging up on driveways and such. So I cut it off and fab'ed a flat piece and molded it in. youll see it later on.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

real clean


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

So the firewall was of much debate. Do we shave it totally flat or leave some of the factory shit there. I really didn't like the idea of just a flat piece there and I liked the factory look. also since im doing more of a traditional ride, it fits.

















The major portion of the rust was in the fenders, so got some factory patches and fixed it


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

so this is what we went with for the firewall


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Now another thing we did to make sure that I never had to deal with cracked paint and shit of that nature was to reinforce the body itself. By welding the seams and them putting a patch piece over the seam and then smoothing the whole thing out.

Oh and this is the only lead work you will ever see out of a Down IV Life car.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

a pilar after patch and some ice


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

man thats looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 2 2007, 05:34 PM~7159177
> *sshhhh. :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

whats up with the walls? kinda looks like a cave


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I could post about a million body pics, but they all start to look the same after a while.
So here we are after the poly coat. At the time I was like, jesus this is just too much but 
it makes such a difference, body is straight as an arrow.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Actually, it is a cave. I just moved out of there, we are in the process of getting into a new building.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I really think primer pics are boring, if anyone is really interested in primer pics, speak up and ill post up.

So we decided to go with a color primer which really made the base easy to lay out.
once again if you really want to see more color primer pics just yell


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You better be more detailed with your picture posting....you're going to have the car painted and patterned by the end of page 3!!! :0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

ok ok,

i just like to get to the good shit.

ok, everyone back up and check out every last little thing we did.

fucking dork


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

lol


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

looks good ... much work ... i need a cave like that and to get over my fear of sandpaper..


let me know when that rotisserie is empty and you want to donate some charitable work. looks like cubic time and money you got into that .. you all like the chip foose of missouri!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 2 2007, 06:07 PM~7158925
> *this is October 2004
> the frame was wrapped and thats about it
> other than the paint that was done in 99'
> ...


i would of rolled it like this but it lookin good still :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 3 2007, 10:19 AM~7163953
> *i would of rolled it like this but it lookin good still :biggrin:
> *


No doubt. Cocaine white never looked so good.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Yea, it was a fun car to drive. 396 BB ran like a bitch, only had 68000 original.
Also that was a $700 paint job, scuffed up the original paint and took it to AAA paint.
Turned out really good for what it was.

But now it will be a REALLY fun car to drive


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Big Pimpin has bitched at me enough that I wasn't doing the pics right so he is taking over posting the pics, so give it a day or so to see some more work.

I might still post some pics just to screw him up,lol.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Back it up a few steps fool. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Ok 
starting over a little bit.
this is the interior when I got it
Really only the front seat was in bad shape, the rest of the interior 
was actually really good, but can't be rolling some faded ass vinyl


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

So first things first I pulled the body back off and started to break everything down.
The original plan was to powdercoat everything black


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

So we decided that the biggest job was going to be the paint. It was just going to be 
a basic paint, just make it really clean, as with everything, we got carried away.
So to bare metal we go!!!








Also, if your going to do something right, pull it all the way down to the last screw


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

More tear down


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I think it took me most of the winter just to get all the paint off.
We took everything down to bare metal, jams inside of fenders and hood,
and did you see the roof, there is alot of surface area to cover.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

About half way through paint removal, Royalty and Ironhead decided to build a rotissorer( i can't spell)
This made cleaning the belly and roof a whole lot easier
















If you have never removed Undercoat that has been on a car for 40 plus years
your missing out, its so fun....


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Having the body up higher also made it easier to do the sides i think, didn't have to be all hunched over for hours on end. At the same time I was starting on the belly, I had already taken the frame and suspension to the powdercoater and had it done all gloss black. the a-arms had been extended back in 2000 so it was done the old way and didn't look very good, but back then I really hadn't planned on going this far with the car. So this is the rolling chassis after I got it back.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Now this is where things went over board.
I got this clean belly and its going to be slick as hell, how am I going to put a black frame under that. just wasn't right, so I knew at some point I would be redoing the frame and that I had just wasted a bunch of money, So we come back to the frame later.
So we started knocking out the body


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

This is just a cool pic


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

So is this looking ok BIGPIMPIN?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Yeah......its better. :biggrin: Damn I'm hungry.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

nice.... can i come to the bat cave...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 4 2007, 02:08 AM~7167740
> *Yeah......its better.   :biggrin:    Damn I'm hungry.
> *


can somebody get this man a big fat STEAK ...with a quickness!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Here is what I was talking about earlier with the spare tire well.
Factory it hangs below the body about 3 inches and even though the 
car was never really low its so long that the original owners still beat
the shit out of it. So I cut it even with the body line and made a piece
out of 11 gauge, I think it was 11, couldn't be to heavy since it was 
being welded to sheet but a little thicker just in case I fuck up and bang it.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Like I said before, media blast! 
I got most of the undercoat off
but there are some spots that are just
a pain the ass and if you miss any of it
then youll be kicking yourself later when you redoing 
the paint.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Both of the fenders needed to have patch panels put in.
So once the cancer was cut out, I wire wheeled the brace
and used a Black rust-preventing oil paint. That way
after the new patch is put in, there is less chance of
the rust coming back if moisture creeps in there.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Now this is where Royalty's body work expertise comes into play.
He is super anal about everything, it all has to be perfect. and he has
natural talent for this stuff. so i stepped back and let him at it


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

i've alwayz liked wagons, much props on goin this far cant wait to see it when its done :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Now as many people have seen on here, there is alot of shit talk, and me and my club have been called lairs and such. I don't lie about shit to anyone, and to prove it here is a little truth.
I had never welded shit until this car and I started learning on sheet metal, the body to be exact.
So after fucking up a ton I finally started to pick it up.








gross I know


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Getting a little better


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

and a little better


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

very nice, you Kansas boys do some nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

nice!!!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

While I worked on the body, Royalty finished up the fenders and got alot of the little stuff ready to polycoat. Once that was done we both got on getting the doors, hood and tailgate, polycoated and blocked down.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

getting slick
















Also, you can see the back of the fenders are as straight as the front, since they were getting painted also, had to be straight


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

more small parts


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Now while all this was going on, I had the interior 
out getting redone. I actually do know how to sow(sew, whatever)
and I have done a couple of interiors back in the early 90's
But with the amount of work I had going on with the body
I trusted it to someone else. came out perfect though, very happy with it.
back seat








Front Seat








rear sides


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

ANOTHER D4L BUILD UP CANT WAIT TO SEE THE END RESULT


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

So you can only look at paint in a can so long before you wonder what the pearl will
look like and all that. So we got all the interior pieces and rear panels sprayed.








You can also see the color matched carpet kit there too
and this is how we did it
Artisian Turquoise with house of color Blue/Green pearl


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

As with everything I do, I can't sit back and not try and learn. so after Royalty got the color primer on he started to teach me how to do the easy stuff.








Here is me trying not to fuck up


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

These panels were such a bitch to get stripped that it felt really good to 
finally be putting some paint back on them


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hmmm... so thats what the color looks like


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

ohhhhh
even the inside is slick


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

ooohhhhh and the insert is matched....


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Now its hard to tell in this pic, but the original paint scheme 
on my car was a two toned dash and steering wheel (there is a pic of it a few pages back)
So the entire dash and all was painted with base and then seperated between
blue/green pearl and Blueberry pearl. The old woodgrain pieces were scuffed down 
painted also. the instrument panels too are painted and will be printed so i know how slow im going
and if i have a full or empty tank.lol. the steering wheel is two toned also. might be my favorite part of the car so far
















you can see the difference on the ash tray


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I also had the engine out to be rebuilt while this was going on.
When i got it back I got real curious what the blueberry pearl would 
look like on a big surface. And i have never been afraid to try.
So this is my first attempt at painting on my own.








ignore the frame in this pic, the engine stand was starting to look 
a little weak after having that Big Block on there, so i sat it in the frame
for a while.








Also, the valve covers, intake, oil pan, etc. are only on there to keep the freshly rebuilt 
engine sealed up. all the goodies will go on later.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

So after painting the little stuff and killing myself on the body, we finally get to see some color on the body


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Is that Ad-Rock from the Beastie Boys?
















this is actually after the color primer has been shot and then wet sanded down.
base coat coming up


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Damn it, I almost forgot, we did all the jams and belly first and i can't find the pics of that.
Well here is the doors and shit getting done, this is before the base coat on the body


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Once again, Royalty is the shit,


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Now this pic is nuts, the car is not that color, not even close,
still haven't figured out why it looks so green, but now we can see
how wet this bitch is going to be








inside of the valance








haha, and thats the inside of the hood


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

tailgate


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

once again, inside of the fenders

Dorks rule#1
lol


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Haha i found it, 
this is the finished belly


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

its hard to see in this pic, but in really proud of that spare tire well
ill see if i can't find more pics of it up close


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

OK now back to the body
after getting it super taped off and wet sanded slick
we got into the base, pearl, and clear








If you haven't realized it by now, there is alot of paint on this car.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

more masking


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Finally!!!! Basecoat!!!!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Honestly im not sure if this is after the first 3 layers of clear or the second 3 layers of clear.
Inbetween the clears, we wet sanded to get her really slick and then shot another 3 layers.








either way, she is wet


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Ok this after the first clear coats


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice work, as always :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Now this was a last minute decision.
the whole car is shot with a blue/green pearl
but we had not seen what the base color really looked like
with clear on it.
So we decided that we would leave the area where the rack goes and
down around the tailgate without pearl, which worked out great. because the
patterns are all done in the same color with different shades of pearl, then we reshot
base to give it a 3-d look kinda, you see.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Now unless you have actually gone out and taped patterns and went through the 
work to do even a basic pattern job, i don't want to hear shit. I have so much more respect for people like levi and other painters that can do complex patterns. just the masking took an entire night. the whole thing took 3 full days to shoot. And it really isn't even a difficult pattern, We talked about going nuts with it, but with this car my motto was les is more. I really didn't want some over patterned, over done mess. I really love a super clean, straight ass ride, like I said, i wanted something pretty traditional.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looks great so far congrats on coming back to it


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

"ok, what line is this, and where did that line go?"


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

And the award for Saltiest mother fucker alive goes to....................


YETTI


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Now after we had the pattern finished we wetsanded it all back down
and shot another 3 layers of clear. these pics are before the final wet sand
and polish so ignore the minor orange peel


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Another thing that I really loved about doing this was the use of the pearls, the pics really do show all the patterns, some you will only see in person or in the right light. Its really subtle, which is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

The car was pretty much finished paint wise over a year ago.
It was not brought outside till about a month ago, so it had plenty of time to cure 
and get nice and hard.

So the next step, what to do with the frame?

i knew i had to either powercoat it again to match it to the body 
or paint it.
after seeing some of the other frames that Roylty, Yetti, and Bigpimpin
had been doing I decided to smooth the frame out.
Well if your going to smooth it I might as well do everything I can to make it 
as solid as I possible can.
and keep it away from the ground, so I split the belly
and did this to the rear cradles. the 65 to 70 impala frames
are weak right there and thats why alot of them buckle, even when the frame is wrapped.
you can see pics of that in the westside project thread, 
plus it makes the frame look really smooth and sealed up


Another little trick i figured out was this, once I got the frame about half way smooth, i 
couldn't stand the way the body mount holes looked, i mean even if you hole sawed them out, you can still see up in the frame and there is no real way of doing the inside of the frame.
So i took 2 inch 1/4wall pipe and ran it all the way up on the body mount holes that you can do it with and the ones that need play, i left about an inch gap. the whole process only took about 2 hours to do and it looks so much better. Easier and better, im all about it.

It is never good to have people come down and suggest things, cause you might end up agreeing 
and creating more work.
molding in all holes and these big ass triangle areas


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Honestly, i didn't take as many pics of the frame work. I was always filthy and I have a nice camera i didn't want to fuck up, lol. 
It took me 3 months to get the frame done, outside of the wrap that Royalty and Ironhead did, I did all the extras, the belly, and the rear cradles.
I also did all the body work and paint. This was the second thing I painted on my own.
I left it without pearl so when the car was together it would match the area on the roof we left pearl-less. and it would stand out from the engine and compartment.

Also, I sealed alot of access holes up so it would be extra slick, this meant welding in nuts
in alot of the frame so that it could be put back together from the outside with a single wrench.
alot of work, but it looks awesome. i really never brag or say cocky shit, but im really proud of this frame.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

this is the frame in base coat.
the frame was also polycoated to help make it really slick
I almost forgot the rack set up.
I used an old BMX trick, I basically created axle/peg system
once the body is back on the rack pieces bolt into the frame
like the peg on a bmx bike
this way the frame stays slick and the frame can be removed, changed,
chromed, whatever and never fuck up the frame.
And yes it is strong as hell, once I have the rack finished ill post up pics of
how it works


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Man you guys have to be One of the best if not THE BEST small clubs doing BIG thangs out there in Lowriding.....


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

our club has 7 members, 6 active
There will probably never be more than that.
We are family in every sense on the word.
At some point we will be able to do everything
ourselves, that way we don't have to depend on
any outside work.

And Thank you for the kind words
Down IV Life has alot of love for you guys out there.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

here is the top of the frame in base coat.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

and here is the finished product
























Actually, this is before i wet sanded and polished it. Ill look for the polished pics


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

why does that garage look like its half in a cave?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I wanted to mention this 
there were some shit talked about using putty on a frame
or the frame being packed with putty.

When you smooth out a frame like this, its the same as doing a body panel
you have to get the panel as straight as you can and then you use a 
thin as possible layer of putty to get it absolutly straight. And honestly, for me,
it is easiershaping metal and grinding it straight than using putty. I simply suck as 
putty and body work, but grinding and welding something smooth seems to work better for me.
so bring a magnet and you can stick it anywhere on my frame, lol.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

haha, thats the bat cave.

it was my old shop space, i just moved out of there,
I am in the process of buying a space.
Hence the car is on hold until the new space is remodeled and ready for work.


At this point all thats left is chrome and juice.
so once the new space is up it should take long.

I will miss that place for one reason though
68 degrees all year round, no heating or cooling
but renting sucks if you can own


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

beautiful, you guys really put it down, its all in the details. :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*JUST BEAUTIFUL...!!!!!*


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Wonderful. :cheesy:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 4 2007, 12:29 PM~7171501
> *here is the top of the frame in base coat.
> 
> 
> ...


amazing work i love these down IV life build ups :thumbsup: you got any pics of those two 70's in the back ground?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

awesome work!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

good color choice!!!


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice work and a lot of it great detail :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

NICE


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

Great work


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 4 2007, 01:09 PM~7171822
> *JUST BEAUTIFUL...!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

You guys build some bad ass cars... and pay great attention to detail, my hats off to you and d4l


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Its.......










lol :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Thats fucking awesome


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

pics of those 70's please :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

so the question i have is this car already finished cause i know how you fools do it. you dont post pics untill the car is done.come on now let me get a sneak peek of the finished product


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode+Feb 2 2007, 04:03 PM~7158884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 4 2007, 08:14 PM~7173769
> *
> *


thanks i didnt read that part.but you know and i know how they do it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 3 2007, 10:06 PM~7167721
> *This is just a cool pic
> 
> 
> ...


Man bad ass shop, looks like you guys are building rides str8 out of the batcave!


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 4 2007, 06:28 PM~7173838
> *thanks i didnt read that part.but you know and i know how they do it
> *


yeah they sneaky building the cleanest cars youll ever see inside of a cave. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

for reals you guys inspire me and i like i told dan i ain't gonna lie i got a chubby right now lol!!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 4 2007, 08:46 PM~7173929
> *for reals you guys inspire me and i like i told dan i ain't gonna lie i got a chubby right now lol!!!!!
> *



You are chubby aren't you. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The name of this car should be "straight underground"!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

yep, but the cave is no more, if they would sell the space i would buy it, but they know they are sitting on a gold mine, haha mine.lol

yes, it is honestly only half way done, maybe a little more, just got to do the suspension and
chrome really, as far as labor intensive type stuff.
little stuff i still need to pick up like a head liner, sill plates, nothing crazy.
ill take a picture of how it looks now and post it up. Body and engine back on frame.
looks alot better on the ground.

Honestly I don't have any pics of the 70's one was being stored for Big Mike, and the other
was a set up Yetti did for an old school friend.

Thanks for all the props, it motivates me to try and get it done quicker.
Oh and its not a hopper, it will get up a little but I actually want to roll this thing low.

On second thought, the Hydro set up will take some work, since I don't have a trunk ill have to have the cleanest deep well. lol


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 4 2007, 05:17 PM~7173443
> *Its.......
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 4 2007, 05:48 PM~7173608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...olet_impala.htm

Here are more pics of the green 70 for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

you know its funny 

we aren't even a shop...


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 3 2007, 09:06 PM~7167721
> *This is just a cool pic
> 
> 
> ...


Who's 59 :0


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 5 2007, 02:38 AM~7175138
> *you know its funny
> 
> we aren't even a shop...
> *


thats what i was thinking the shop closed over a year or so ago ...and ya all still put it down .. 

is it at least a heated cave? it was 16 degrees and it's only 10pm here in b.f.wright city & east jesus


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

man i would love to have that spot! Real bad ass!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

NEW PAGE!!!!! oh and ugh





> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 4 2007, 04:50 PM~7171291
> *And the award for Saltiest mother fucker alive goes to....................
> YETTI
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

it was underground
always 65 to 70 degrees year round


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 4 2007, 09:13 PM~7174102
> *You are chubby aren't you.  :biggrin:
> *


hey ummm tim i would not be talking last time i saw you if you had a red shirt on i would of swore to god it was the kool-aid man lol..... j/p you know i love you fatass! :biggrin:


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

YALL HAVE SOME OF THE SICKEST CAR BUILD-UP THEADS ON HERE!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MORE PROGRESS PICS? WHEN YALL DO A CAR EVERY BOLT GETS TOUCH, SO KEEP BUILDING AND KEEP POSTING YALL ARE A INSPIRATION TO ME TO FINISH MY CARS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 4 2007, 06:17 PM~7173443
> *Its.......
> 
> 
> ...


Everywhere I go.....There's always something to remind me of.......another place and time.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I love those commercials.....


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

FRAME OFF THE ONLY WAY TO GO SICK BUILD UP !


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

ah ha, wagons!

not many of us out there.

keep it up


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 5 2007, 07:24 AM~7178073
> *ah ha,  wagons!
> 
> not many of us out there.
> ...


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

what up Big pimping mannnnnnn

hows the toes


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 4 2007, 11:49 PM~7176686
> *hey ummm tim i would not be talking last time i saw you if you had a red shirt on i would of swore to god it was the kool-aid man lol..... j/p you know i love you fatass! :biggrin:
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 5 2007, 09:30 AM~7178097
> *what up Big pimping mannnnnnn
> 
> hows the toes
> *



I'm about to be dunking in an minute.....keeping everyone on their toes. :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

thats the fucking best lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 5 2007, 01:29 PM~7179741
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 5 2007, 01:49 AM~7176686
> *hey ummm tim i would not be talking last time i saw you if you had a red shirt on i would of swore to god it was the kool-aid man lol..... j/p you know i love you fatass! :biggrin:
> *



I lost 61 lbs. I am no longer in the fat kid club.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 5 2007, 03:36 PM~7180848
> *I lost 61 lbs.  I am no longer in the fat kid club.
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Feb 5 2007, 07:45 AM~7177773
> *Everywhere I go.....There's always something to remind me of.......another place and time.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I love those commercials.....
> *


Me too, their pretty funny


----------



## Black Out (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 5 2007, 01:29 PM~7179741
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


lol :rofl:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 5 2007, 05:36 PM~7180848
> *I lost 61 lbs.  I am no longer in the fat kid club.
> *


hey man you will be back they all come back.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

The wagon really looks great, keep up the good work!! D4L!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 5 2007, 10:24 AM~7178073
> *ah ha,  wagons!
> 
> not many of us out there.
> ...


Mine won't be as pretty but I've got a soft spot for wagons too. Yours is looking badass though.


----------



## janson (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice work and a lot of detail


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 5 2007, 07:57 PM~7182826
> *hey man you will be back they all come back.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

So is down 4 life coming to the picnic this year?


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

:biggrin: WHAT UP WHITE PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 6 2007, 05:58 AM~7187440
> *So is down 4 life coming to the picnic this year?
> *



We are gonna try!  






I forgot to call you back white cutman. :cheesy: What up?


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> We are gonna try!
> 
> 
> > I hope you can, I would like to see y'all and your cars!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 6 2007, 10:51 AM~7187847
> *We are gonna try!
> I forgot to call you back white cutman.  :cheesy: What up?
> *



TRY??? :angry:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Try!

Well I am really the only one that will be trying, everyone else will probably make it.

I truely want to have the car ready for summer, but when opportunity knocks, you have to 
anwser. We will see what happens, either way it will get done, just might take a little longer.

hey, I got a question,

I am torn on whay wheels to go with,
Im not really into painted barrels and just too much going on in the wheel.
But I might have a shot at some wheels that are already done that match the car.
spokes and barrels.
its either that or all chrome, i know that sounds simple, but I have always liked
just plain ass all chromes, of course, daytons or zeniths, 72 spokes.
what do you all think, the car has alot of color, just can't decide.

Man I had a set of old school D's back in the day too, wish i had hung on to them now


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

and yes, I wish I still had that Cut,
or at least I wish it hadn't got destroyed
I finished it up in 94 and sold it in 95
Guy I sold it to sold it to another guy that 
cut the top off and then 4 pumped it and never even touched the frame
then tried to hop it with the door open, 
broke the car in half.

when I sold it 
the paint was less than a year old, all new weather seals,
Crushed velvet interior( I told you all I was old school,lol)
2 pumps and 4 bats
Ran good,

I found it a couple of years later at a car dealership
in the inner city, just fucking beat still trying to get $3000
out of it.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 6 2007, 10:39 AM~7188346
> *TRY???  :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: 


I don't have a truck and trailer so its not fully up to me. hno:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

why would you have a truck and trailer, you drive the car.


get some super soft coils to throw in for the drive 
then switch them up when we get there
lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 6 2007, 01:30 PM~7188764
> *why would you have a truck and trailer,  you drive the car.
> get some super soft coils to throw in for the drive
> then switch them up when we get there
> ...



Yeah Pussy. I know there is another club in KC that drove thier shit everywhere last year. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Really?

seriously who?

did I miss something


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 6 2007, 01:52 PM~7188962
> *Really?
> 
> seriously who?
> ...



Just a *SHORT* quote from someone. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 6 2007, 11:43 AM~7188887
> *Yeah Pussy.  I know there is another club in KC that drove thier shit everywhere last year.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL Been there, done that. And I don't want to have to replace tires after just a weekend road trip. :cheesy: And replacing coils when I get there.........ok.....but you have to do it for me Woody! :tongue:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 6 2007, 12:30 PM~7188764
> *why would you have a truck and trailer,  you drive the car.
> get some super soft coils to throw in for the drive
> then switch them up when we get there
> ...


There is two lifts here to choose from and we have plenty of parts if something should break.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

ah shit
calling you out dan


drive that shit there
dont be a bitch


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Finish your car first then talk shit!!!!!!!!!! ............ That goes for *All of you!!!!* lol :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 6 2007, 03:58 PM~7191060
> *Finish your car first then talk shit!!!!!!!!!!    ............    That goes for All of you!!!!  lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

whatever, stop dorking up my thread


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 


What a ***!!!!!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hey, didn't you use to sing that song
"enforcer"


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Wasn't it "informer"?


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 6 2007, 07:02 PM~7193284
> *whatever, stop dorking up my thread
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm, That looks like more than the half way point.............. MORE PICS!!!!
Nice wagon by the way.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well i still have chrome and a bunch of little shit
and the hydro set up and stereo

body and frame where pretty big jobs so i guess it might be a little past half


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

and you knew the name of the song, thats fucking horrible

your fired


----------



## drucifer (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 3 2007, 08:06 PM~7167721
> *This is just a cool pic
> 
> 
> ...



Where is your shop, an underground bunker? :0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I tried a couple of different camera setting to get a good pic of the patterns, but there are still some fades you can't see in the pic.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

you can see a little more in this one


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Still got some trim to put on but there are still some thing I need to do to it.
not a bad pic though


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

ignore the black!
just on there to hold stuff together till the chrome gets here.
But this is a good example of why not to put a black frame or parts against paint.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

here you can see the difference in the pearls on the dash insert and the steering wheel.
I know its a mess, waiting on more chrome stuff and lettering on the instrument cluster.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

very nice!!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

Actually, this is before i wet sanded and polished it. Ill look for the polished pics

*FIRME...*
:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*MAN... YOU HAVE TO KEEP AN EYE ON BRANDON WITH THAT TORCH.*


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 7 2007, 12:09 PM~7198747
> *
> MAN... YOU HAVE TO KEEP AN EYE ON BRANDON WITH THAT TORCH.
> *


LOLOLOLOL :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats his brother.....he's MUCH better with fire. :roflmao: :roflmao: That's hilarious!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NICE CAR!!!!!!! TOO BAD S/R CAN'T BUILD LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 6 2007, 10:11 PM~7195526
> *I tried a couple of different camera setting to get a good pic of the patterns, but there are still some fades you can't see in the pic.
> 
> 
> ...


Wagon looks awsome :0  my patterns never show up in pictures either I tried and tried


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

MINES EITHER I GUESS THAT WHY THERE CALLED GHOST PATTERNS


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 5 2007, 08:24 AM~7178073
> *ah ha,  wagons!
> 
> not many of us out there.
> ...


Maan, between *you, Lou, and Station X* my shit aint for sale no more! You guys have just motivated me in a very profound way, "now I now what I have to do". You guys have made me see the light :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Hell yea, wagons taken over!


lol


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 7 2007, 07:11 PM~7198767
> *LOLOLOLOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Thats his brother.....he's MUCH better with fire.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  That's hilarious!!
> *



Have you forgot he set my back yard on fire twice? :angry:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice work guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Feb 8 2007, 11:04 PM~7214386
> *Have you forgot he set my back yard on fire twice? :angry:
> *


*PYROMANIACS... * :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 7 2007, 09:38 PM~7205232
> *Maan, between you, Lou, and Station X my shit aint for sale no more! You guys have just motivated me in a very profound way, "now I now what I have to do". You guys have made me see the light :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Feb 8 2007, 10:04 PM~7214386
> *Have you forgot he set my back yard on fire twice? :angry:
> *


Actually as I was typing that I was remembering running through your backyard with a pitcher full of water as we heard fire truck sirens in the distance. lol


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 8 2007, 12:34 PM~7210015
> *Hell yea, wagons taken over!
> lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 8 2007, 01:34 PM~7210015
> *Hell yea, wagons taken over!
> lol
> *


I AGREE  , NICE WAGON MAN


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone,

its definently motivating to hear all the positive comments


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

I CANT TELL BY THE PIC BUT DID YOU PUT THE DRIP RAIL MOLDING BACK ON


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

oh yea, its there. that stuff is a bitch to take off without fucking it up and putting back on wasn't a picnic either

the rest of the trim is getting made right and some detail added to it.

I should be getting the suspension worked out in the next month or so.

That and if anyone is interested in a rear end, mine has new everything, bearings, gears,
brakes, the whole thing, I am selling it for $250
I decided to go with a ford 9'' so once again I have no need for the shit i already spent money on.
lol


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 9 2007, 12:42 PM~7219285
> *oh yea, its there.  that stuff is a bitch to take off without fucking it up and putting back on wasn't a picnic either
> the rest of the trim is getting made right and some detail added to it.
> 
> ...


FUCK YEAH EVEN WORSE WHEN YOU HAVE NEW PAINT


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 8 2007, 12:38 AM~7205232
> *Maan, between you, Lou, and Station X my shit aint for sale no more! You guys have just motivated me in a very profound way, "now I now what I have to do". You guys have made me see the light :thumbsup:
> *


*ORALE...* :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

ohhhhhh......

man, should have gotten that off before the paint...

putting it back on was a bitch too, trying to push on it without dimppling it,


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 9 2007, 02:03 PM~7219967
> *ohhhhhh......
> 
> man, should have gotten that off before the paint...
> ...


TAKING IT OFF WAS A BITCH BUT THAT FISHER MANUEL HELPED OUT ALOT


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 6 2007, 07:02 PM~7193284
> *whatever, stop dorking up my thread
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: That half shoe must suck in the snow :cheesy: 

Said it on Dans build up and now another one :0 :0 Nice...very nice...takes a while but damn the detail work is worth it. I remember the indoor skate park, when I moved out there a few years back the skate park on friday nights was my only taste of riding :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 7 2007, 12:16 AM~7195602
> *ignore the black!
> just on there to hold stuff together till the chrome gets here.
> But this is a good example of why not to put a black frame or parts against paint.
> ...


Very Impressive


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

GD i love this car


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

thanks


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You suck. :cheesy:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hahahaha

you want to se something funny.

That shitty show on MTV "engaged and Underaged"

Just so happens that one of the crazy girls from the Branson Shows 
is on there tonight. Super, Hyper Religious, She once told me that speeding was a sin.
I told her that God Hates Us All and that Slayer would show her the way. It was great.
Ill find some pics of her, hahaha. married at 19, what the fuck....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

And you say *I* watch some wack ass shows!!!! :cheesy: lol


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Melody is addicted to that fucking Juvies show, actually anything to do with jail or cops she is into. very strange. I just happened to walk in and see the commercial for it and thought I reconized her, then I saw something about it on myspace earlier


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Not to disrupt the flow of your build up but thought you guys might be able to hit this up 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry7243275


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Ah even if my car was done, the star never does any story justice, ive dealt with them before, I wouldn't waste my time with them. Really anyone who has no first hand knowledge of a subject writing a story about said subject usually does the subject no good. just my opinion,


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:uh: Uh oh.....look a BRAND new LIL member!! :0 lol 

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

haha, yea

melting lead out and using it like they did in the old days, like puddy, big difference.

and why would I lead my frame? we know how to make them hop without cheating.

How funny is it that someone would have to create a new profile to talk shit instead of just manning up and speaking.

But if anyone is curious, I will personally give anyone a tour of my car and you can look at my frame and see it is nice and empty.

Also, my car isn't a hopper, it will get up but nothing serious


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 19 2007, 09:53 AM~7296863
> *haha,  yea
> 
> melting lead out and using it like they did in the old days, like puddy, big difference.
> ...


fuck all the muthfuckers who is hating on this build yall do clean ass shit !!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

That frames badass!! Nice buildup, I'm gonna try to do my wagon to that level! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

what the hell is a dint?

you mean dent?

photoshop? ok

you actually think the pics are shopped? 

which ones then? point which ones you think are shopped.


as far as hiding dents, you truely have to be retarded if you think
after all that work we would skip anything on my car, look at the pics.

Truth always prevails and the truth is your just someone that can't do what we do and 
has to lie and make shit up to try and bring yourself up. 

When the car comes out and you sneak up to look at it and can't find any flaws, what will your false ego tell to say then?

misspelled words.....hmmmmmm.......


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 19 2007, 06:10 PM~7300122
> *what the hell is a dint?
> 
> you mean dent?
> ...


Fuck little tim. As well documented as D4L builds are there is no reason to believe that you have any reason to photoshop, add weight, or just plain talk shit for no reason. The fact is you guys are busting your ass to do as much of the work as is feasable on your own, while others just cut a check and pic up their ride from a shop. The way I see it is you have to build it to brag.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by little tim_@Feb 19 2007, 02:58 PM~7299088
> *new profile hahaha we all know the camra hides dints (photoshop dose too)
> *


muther fuckers got to be from K.C


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

ya think, lol.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 6 2007, 08:02 PM~7193284
> *whatever, stop dorking up my thread
> 
> 
> ...


Dan did you finally drop one of those sticks of lead on your foot? :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


J/K homie the car looks beautiful :thumbsup: I used to have a 65 wagon you guys make me wish I never sold it :tears: Looks great


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

This is photoshopped but I still don't see any dents.... :dunno:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

that is awesome!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Hey! :angry:

















LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 20 2007, 10:17 AM~7305848
> *Hey!  :angry:
> LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


Sorry if it makes you feel better I did one of myself too. :biggrin: 

Are you going to Carl Casper?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

No casper for us....I know I'm too busy being lazy for all that! lol I need to get back out in the shop!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 2 2007, 05:23 PM~7159068
> *You can downsize them all at one time in photoshop.  :biggrin:
> *


hmm, how do you do more than one pic at a time in photoshop?? i been doing it the hardway, i will open like 100 pics at a time in p-shop, i have my F2 key programmed to automatically make a pic 800pixels wide and the length stay proportionate to the width, but I only resize one pic at a time.


if there is a way to do a whole bundle of pics at a time, PLEASE DO TELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 20 2007, 03:51 PM~7309311
> *hmm, how do you do more than one pic at a time in photoshop?? i been doing it the hardway, i will open like 100 pics at a time in p-shop, i have my F2 key programmed to automatically make a pic 800pixels wide and the length stay proportionate to the width, but I only resize one pic at a time.
> if there is a way to do a whole bundle of pics at a time, PLEASE DO TELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



PM sent!! :biggrin: 


Well people can't say these threads aren't informative...... :roflmao:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

sending my boys?

what are you 15 years old or something?

if you don't like the car, then don't like it.

Truth prevails, when the car comes out and you look down it and see nothing but a reflection
you will just find something else to try to talk shit about. 
really could care less, the car is going to be one of the cleaniest around and i will be happy driving it.

But feel free to keep making shit up, lead, dents (dints), puddy, etc.
but keep it fair, lets see some of your work and your cars.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

DOWN FOR LIFE , putting it down on the wagon :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 20 2007, 04:57 PM~7309881
> *DOWN FOR LIFE , putting it down on the PERIOD :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 20 2007, 04:57 PM~7309881
> *DOWN FOR LIFE , putting it down on the wagon :thumbsup:
> *


u 6 fools need to get back to work.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 19 2007, 03:53 PM~7296863
> *haha,  yea
> 
> melting lead out and using it like they did in the old days, like puddy, big difference.
> ...


Woody please fool you think thats me? :uh: I have no need to talk shit on your Wagon or car whatever.I know who tim is he's a friend of logans so holla at your boy and find out.Only reason i'm in here is because he told me he was fuckin with you and you thought it was me.And man up please i've always said what i think no matter who it's about.Your ride looks tight bro,as it should after 8 years,i mean 3 years. :uh: and how many times are you gonna say it isn't a hopper. :roflmao: Hope you get it done bro,it will be the cleanest wagon out there,because no one else builds them.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

reallllyyyyy,

no one builds them......hmmmmm....ok


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

There go dan with one leg ,again,,lol

car looks beautiful, very classy. and PLEASE go with the color matched wheels,,,chrome coo too though.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I wondered when someone was going to notice my question,

i am leaning towards the spokes idea


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 22 2007, 08:48 AM~7324741
> *There go dan with one leg ,again,,lol
> 
> car looks beautiful, very classy.    and PLEASE go with the color matched wheels,,,chrome coo too though.
> *



:roflmao: Nice! :cheesy: Some color on the wheels would be good too I believe.....


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> *=A dork that plays games untill it's in real life then i run inside like a bitch],Feb 22 2007, 08:10 AM~7324313]I just wanted to apologize about my comment. My mouth runs like diarrhea most of the time and even I don't know what's going to come out. I have realized that Hi-caliber has been closed for years so now we can all work on our cars ,and get them done after 6 years. The only thing that really bugs me about this car is that,it's not a car it's a wagon,and that it isn't going to hop for shit.
> sorry for the drama, The running man,I can't beleave your doing this.
> 
> 
> ...


I see you are still a bitch,fuck everything else, you know your a bitch or you would of came outside.Keep playing your games it don't mean shit.And that guy wasn't us so once again your wrong.No not even mirrors could make a wagon look good.Bitch


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

LOL,,, i was wonder how soon before all the K.C. guys started arguing


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

OK first off I don't know who wrote that or where you got all that from.

All this bitch this and bitch that, sounds like your pretty angry. why?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Feb 22 2007, 05:21 PM~7328594
> *I see you are still a bitch,fuck everything else, you know your a bitch or you would of came outside.Keep playing your games it don't mean shit.And that guy wasn't us so once again your wrong.No not even mirrors could make a wagon look good.Bitch
> *


I think you should do a little search behind the name before you start trying to fight people.  

Hint: the source of the screen name is not downforlife.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Street Hustler_@Feb 22 2007, 11:52 PM~7329291
> *I think you should do a little search behind the name before you start trying to fight people.
> 
> Hint: the source of the screen name is not downforlife.
> *


Don't matter who it is,just another fool that's getting into shit that has nothing to do with them.Ying Yang who. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks for spending alot of time on me homie,lets me know i'm on your mind. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 22 2007, 02:17 PM~7324570
> *reallllyyyyy,
> 
> no one builds them......hmmmmm....ok
> *


Dan built a dodge dart that don't make it right. :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hahahahaa, yea, he did build a dart, i forgot all about the old dart

either which way neither I or dan wrote that shit, you were never mentioned in here

I simply wanted to show my work. you don't have to like it.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 23 2007, 12:59 AM~7332594
> *hahahahaa, yea, he did build a dart, i forgot all about the old dart
> 
> either which way neither I or dan wrote that shit,  you were never mentioned in here
> ...


I think you did a hell of the job on the wagon. :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode+Feb 22 2007, 11:59 PM~7332594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw...we are not arguing with anyone....just some unmentionable topic crashers can't help themselves. :cheesy:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I thought we were the haters, oh well, not going to stop doing what Im doing.

Im going to go looking for a pacer wagon now, lol.

Hey post up the pics from last night, The get together was a blast, it was so good to see everyone.
I think we need to get ray to keep the 74'
that or find him the 50' truck he always wanted. too fun having him around.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 23 2007, 09:50 AM~7334493
> *Hey post up the pics from last night, The get together was a blast, it was so good to see everyone.
> 
> *


It was great....just make sure everyone knows DownIVLife supplied the meat. :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

man, no one ate all those burgers, they were really good, oh well lunch for the next couple days

hows this for a family


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 23 2007, 12:04 PM~7336443
> *man, no one ate all those burgers, they were really good,  oh well lunch for the next couple days
> 
> hows this for a family
> ...


WAS HEE-HAW ON THAT NITE?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

nope, we were watching you judge people on american idol, randy.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 23 2007, 05:59 AM~7332594
> *hahahahaa, yea, he did build a dart, i forgot all about the old dart
> 
> either which way neither I or dan wrote that shit,  you were never mentioned in here
> ...


I like it, looks real good.Like i said you thought that tim was us,only reason i can in here.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Ok, then we are done with this then


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 23 2007, 02:04 PM~7336443
> *man, no one ate all those burgers, they were really good,  oh well lunch for the next couple days
> 
> hows this for a family
> ...


god damn thats allot of RICH white people :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 23 2007, 03:04 PM~7336443
> *man, no one ate all those burgers, they were really good,  oh well lunch for the next couple days
> 
> hows this for a family
> ...


Keepin' it real in the Mizzo!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 23 2007, 02:04 PM~7336443
> *man, no one ate all those burgers, they were really good,  oh well lunch for the next couple days
> 
> hows this for a family
> ...


yetti is high & big pimpin drinkn what the fuck why wasn't I invited I wanted to get fucked up to!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Dorky ass whiteboys!!! :biggrin: Jamie does look blazed.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 25 2007, 08:14 PM~7349955
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Dorky ass whiteboys!!! :biggrin:    Jamie does look blazed.
> *


 :biggrin: He was like i don't smoke weed...........     :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Feb 25 2007, 02:43 PM~7347879
> *yetti is high & big pimpin drinkn what the fuck why wasn't I invited I wanted to get fucked up to!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



I got my cuuupp...I got my plastic cup...I got my ccuuppp!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 23 2007, 03:15 PM~7337725
> *nope, we were watching you judge people on american idol, randy.
> *


MY NAME IS SCOTTY DUMMIE!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 27 2007, 02:23 PM~7364443
> *MY NAME IS SCOTTY DUMMIE!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: "Good looking out bro......good looking out...." :roflmao:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 25 2007, 10:26 PM~7351232
> *I got my cuuupp...I got my plastic cup...I got my ccuuppp!
> *


I tend to keep mine in my cars


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHERE WAS DAN AND JUSTIN'S BROTHERS?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

wow, 

MTV is destroying white america


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

VH1 is destroy white america!!!!!!!!!!!!! Halleluyah Hollaback.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

good point


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NO MORE PICS??????????


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Well had some time this weekend so I started working on my cove molding pieces. these are different then the normal 65 trim and hard to find. Mine were pretty beat up but They are coming out pretty good. i have to get a new polishing wheel and compound, get all the sand mark out.
one side took me Star Wars Episode 1 and 2 and Half of Trading Places to get this far. 
Before








After








Im also going to color match the insets


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 5 2007, 12:11 AM~7407531
> *Well had some time this weekend so I started working on my cove molding pieces.  these are different then the normal 65 trim and hard to find.  Mine were pretty beat up but They are coming out pretty good. i have to get a new polishing wheel and compound, get all the sand mark out.
> one side took me Star Wars Episode 1 and 2 and Half of Trading Places to get this far.
> Before
> ...


*I NEED A PAIR OF THOSE. 
KNOW WHERE I COULD FIND A PAIR?
LET ME KNOW.* :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

man those are going to be tough to find

and if you can find them they are going to be pricey


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 7 2007, 12:12 AM~7424497
> *man those are going to be tough to find
> 
> and if you can find them they are going to be pricey
> *


Are they the same as hardtops?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3+Mar 9 2007, 12:08 PM~7444291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Man , i have been busy as fuck, 

got the new uppers getting smoothed out over at Yetti's place, I should have those soon, ill post some pics.

I should be able to finish my trim this weekend, and ill post some pics of the finished product

Things should start getting together here very soon,


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You ain't do shit slacker! Don't be lieing. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 1 2007, 01:18 PM~7381332
> *WHERE WAS DAN AND JUSTIN'S BROTHERS?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## iixxvmmii (Nov 14, 2006)

that 65 is lookin good :biggrin: .. why dont you just say fuck it and make it a two door wagon!?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Come on now, this should not be on page 2. More pics man!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 21 2007, 03:57 PM~7523157
> *Man , i have been busy as fuck,
> 
> got the new uppers getting smoothed out over at Yetti's place, I should have those soon, ill post some pics.
> ...


Were waiting. :scrutinize:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

COME ON PALE FACE AND GET SOME MORE WORK DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

fuck, i have so busy at work I have had no time to myself. I did manage to pick up some polish so I can finish up my trim. I should have a little free time coming up and I should be able to get some stuff done.


----------



## Cashmoney (Mar 24, 2002)

Looks good Woode! Have you guys been hiding Bin Laden down in that cave with you? I know Dan has a thing for guys with beards! LOL!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cashmoney_@Apr 4 2007, 09:18 PM~7620977
> *Looks good Woode! Have you guys been hiding Bin Laden down in that cave with you? I know Dan has a thing for guys with beards! LOL!
> *



You sicko!!!!!!!! :loco: lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work homie......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey, sorry for the lack of pics, work has been retarded and I have really had no time to do anything, BUT today I am working on some things and I will post up some pics tonight.

just some more paint prep work and other little goodies


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

So where's the pics :angry:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

OK ok fuck, cut me some slack, 

ok core support is ready to go to paint,

figured Id let you all gander at my cylinders

and my tailgate piece, haven't started on it yet.

maybe more tomorrow


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Cylinders still have to be cleaned up for chrome


----------



## razor (Jul 7, 2006)

nice build man........that car looks like a good solid car too start with.......i gota say tho that shop looks like a cave ........just kidding brother,my two first cars were built in an old chicken coupe.........


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 15 2007, 10:19 PM~7698976
> *Cylinders still have to be cleaned up for chrome
> *


You using those in the rear? going to run them upside down or something? Do tell. I'm assuming it's to keep your cylinders from sticking into the passanger compartment. :dunno: Or are they just accumulaters on the top?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 15 2007, 09:18 PM~7698959
> *OK ok fuck, cut me some slack,
> 
> ok core support is ready to go to paint,
> ...


Cheater......you already had all that stuff done a while ago....that ain't no new progress!!!! :twak: :tongue:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hey, I cleaned up a little

I ended up working till 6:30pm so I missed out on getting the metal I need, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*YOURS BEFORE*


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*MINE AFTER...*




























*...NOW I JUST NEED THOSE CORNER PEICES.* :guns:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 19 2007, 10:32 AM~7727155
> *
> MINE AFTER...
> 
> ...



Ohhh...yes...yes...in dee face!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 19 2007, 12:01 PM~7727403
> *Ohhh...yes...yes...in dee face!!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> *


*AW HELL NO!!! I AINT TRYIN' TO FRONT....NOT IN THE LEAST BIT.
DON'T GET NOTHIN' STARTED BROTHA.*


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

LOL We are all good. :biggrin: But I know he's gonna be like "damn do I have to chrome the trim now?" :cheesy:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

oh I saw it when you first posted it, not sure if I want to chrome that stuff. but yes your does look kick ass.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

looks good guys ,:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: more pics


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well I finally got to get some things done tonight,

put my window regulator in and my window, and door panel.

and yes, as soon as I can find power windows i will be dropping them in there.

funny side note, I actually lost my original regulator, have no idea where it went.


ebay to the rescue!!!!


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

it looks damn good :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 19 2007, 08:38 PM~7731108
> *oh I saw it when you first posted it,  not sure if I want to chrome that stuff.  but yes your does look kick ass.
> *


*THANX, I SAW WHERE YOU SAID YOU WOULD COLOR MATCH YOURS. AINT NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT. TO EACH HIS OWN...LET ME KNOW IF YOU FIND SOME CORNER PIECES (NO LUCK HERE).*


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

what's up with the wagon, at a stand still or what? gangster ass build up... nice work!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

nope, still working on it. Im molding out my lower control arms and still poliching out some of the small pieces. Im really hoping that by end of summer or early fall to be driving it. if not, Ill just keep pushing away till its done
thanks for the complement


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Working for 25 minutes last night doesn't count! :twak:


:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn very nice build up . Just the inspiration i needed homie.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

thanks dan, thanks alot

and i was there longer than that

fuck face


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

26 minutes. :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 30 2007, 08:12 PM~8011185
> *26 minutes.  :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


----------



## DOWN IV LIFE 64 (May 24, 2007)

DOWN IV LIFE CENTRAL FLORIDA IN HOUSE


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Any more progress?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

actually yea, I got the headliner in which was kind of a pain considering its like 14ft long. lol
got my trannie crossmember in, put in most of the trim on the inside. still can't decide on the rear end. either going to paint it since i rebuilt it and its all new inside or find a ford 9'' and chrome it. can't decide. Yetti is working on the upper a arms but he has another project in the garage so my stuff is on the back burner. That and I just started a new venture which is going to take up alot of time on top of my normal work. Never know though, could still be out this fall but i hate to rush it out and it not be right. 

ill post some pics later on


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I still have a couple of wrinkles to pull out but that shouldn't take to much 

the engine and tranie are coming back out to put the chrome pans on and all that good stuff.

little bit of progress


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

check out that reflection in the frame, grape soda bitches


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jul 7 2007, 08:49 AM~8253556
> *check out that reflection in the frame,  grape soda bitches
> *


thats my new tag line,,GRAPE SODA BITCHES!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I feel you on that headliner. Mine needs to be redone on my Caprice, I don't even know where to get cloth large enough to cover it in one piece. 

As always she's looking good.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

man i got lucky, classic industries had one star pattern wagon headliner in my color left, and it was only $99. i was like "heyyyyyyyyyy" can't pass that up. I knew if I did then a month later when i wanted to do it they would be out or never have them again.


----------



## DOWN IV LIFE (Apr 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

looks like ill be doing a ford 9'', 

just got to get it narried and chrome and all that


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

woo hoo, getting some shit done finally!!!

ill post up some pics later or tomorrow.

The 9 inch i got looks like it will work with out shorten it. its only 11/16 of an inch bigger than my stock rear end. or a little over 5/16 a side which should leave me enough clearence on the wheels.

Ill be smoothing it out today and getting the new brackets on it if im lucky 

Yetti got one side of my uppers worked out and they look killer, very clean,

im out, have to go sweat off 20 pounds in the heat


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Aug 4 2007, 09:35 AM~8469790
> *
> im out, have to go sweat off 20 pounds in the heat
> *


You need to fat ass! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

that hurt, not funny at all

I got the rear end all clean and got about half of it welded up, didn't want to rush it and warp the fucker.

tomorrow I will finish welding it up and start the grinding
should have it done by the end of the week.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Aug 4 2007, 10:20 PM~8473032
> *that hurt, not funny at all
> 
> I got the rear end all clean and got about half of it welded up,  didn't want to rush it and warp the fucker.
> ...


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Yo Wood hows it commin


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*UPDATE PIX...*


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Yeahhhh...update please! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

sorry i know i said id post more pics the other day, just got caught up. any how, heres what im on now

I got the nine inch apart and everything looks to be in good order, I will replace the bearings and seals of course but the gears look real clean.

















Axles look good also


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I got all the stock brakcets cut off and started cleaning
I then headed over to the Yetti's house to start welding up the seams
and smoothing her out
























still have a ways to go on the grinding but she is going to look good when she is done.

woo hoo another piece of chrome,lol


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Yetti got one of my uppers finished and it looks nice, real nice.

once i have everything smoothed out ill start DA everything down and get it to the chrome shop

also got NOS rocker moldings for the low low off the bay. been waiting on that for a while


I really wanted to have her done for the Black Sunday but i haven't rushed it so far why start now, should be ready for Hoptoberfest though.

Id rather bring her out at a KC show anyhow.

Ok Dan, talk some shit now. fuck face pussy neck


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

OH and the surface rust is from me dumping water on it after each weld, don't want to get it too hot and tweak it.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Aug 14 2007, 03:23 PM~8552212
> *
> Ok Dan, talk some shit now. fuck face pussy neck
> *


You should have put some wheels on the axle and mocked it up under the car before you took it apart you dirty pirate whore. :wave:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well dirt box 

I need brackets on there to do that and a set of daytons or zeniths since they have a smaller off set. And since I did measure and know exactly what the difference is im not too worried about it not working but, once I get the brackets on there I will slide the axles back in mock it up. its just a little difficult to work with when its all together.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Aug 14 2007, 05:34 PM~8553518
> *well dirt box
> 
> I need brackets on there to do that and a set of daytons or zeniths since they have a smaller off set.  And since I did measure and know exactly what the difference is im not too worried about it not working but, once I get the brackets on there I will slide the axles back in mock it up.  its just a little difficult to work with when its all together.
> *


That's scary! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

man you guys are dicks!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Aug 14 2007, 07:31 PM~8554974
> *man you guys are dicks!!!
> *


It's getting there so keep it up. There is so many positive comments coming from the club, way to motivate each other.


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

Top notch , great job so far on the wagon. keep the shop looking like cave it has personality ......!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 14 2007, 10:14 PM~8555981
> *It's getting there so keep it up.  There is so many positive comments coming from the club, way to motivate each other.
> *


:roflmao: Get to work..........................





























slacker!! :biggrin: How's that for motivation?


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 14 2007, 10:14 PM~8555981
> *It's getting there so keep it up.  There is so many positive comments coming from the club, way to motivate each other.
> *


We learned it from you, SLACKER!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 15 2007, 03:49 PM~8562309
> *We learned it from you, SLACKER!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 15 2007, 08:29 AM~8559006
> *:roflmao:  Get to work..........................
> slacker!!  :biggrin:  How's that for motivation?
> *


Motivates me to quit lowriding. :0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Good job fuckers, now Yetti's upset.

you know we are only 3 blocks from each other, can't we just argue in person, save internet space


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 15 2007, 08:00 PM~8563612
> *Motivates me to quit lowriding. :0
> *


I guess I should have quit a long time ago then huh! :0 lol





_let...me... see..... thaaaaaat.........donk da donk da donk donk donk._


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

ahhhh thats fucked up dan.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 16 2007, 09:28 AM~8567716
> *I guess I should have quit a long time ago then huh!  :0  lol
> let...me... see..... thaaaaaat.........donk da donk da donk donk donk.
> *


Just go look in your garage trick. :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

You and brandon are the only ones who technically have a donk by definition. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Aug 14 2007, 03:18 PM~8552167
> *I got all the stock brakcets cut off and started cleaning
> I then headed over to the Yetti's house to start welding up the seams
> and smoothing her out
> ...


Oh hell I didn't even notice that seam on mine untill I read this.........thanks a lot down for life now I have to weld mine up. Now my 61 will take another 8 years to build. :angry: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 16 2007, 09:53 PM~8572489
> *Just go look in your garage trick. :biggrin:
> *


*Lowered* on 22s is not a donk! :angry: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 17 2007, 05:14 AM~8574872
> *You and brandon are the only ones who technically have a donk by definition. :biggrin:
> *



lololol :roflmao:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

sorry 61' just doing my duty.

you all can't knock the yetti for making money on the donks.

the weather is suppose to break a little this weekend, should be able to finish the rear end off.
I work outside through out the week so not real motivated to grind some more in the evenings.

Yetti, you got the other upper done yet?


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Aug 17 2007, 02:57 PM~8577722
> *sorry 61'  just doing my duty.
> 
> you all can't knock the yetti for making money on the donks.
> ...


 :tears: Cry me river. :biggrin: Just fucking around woody! You know we love you.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

oh i know,

i got alot done tonight, should have the nine pretty close to smoothed out tomorrow, just got to make some brackets. looks good.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

you are all slackers just like me ha


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Told you you had to mock it up Woody!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

see you couldn't just let me come in first and tell it. fuckkkkkk

got to shorten the rear end, it fit just way to close for comfort
and yes dan you are a car god, you know everything and are made out of sunshine and flowers.

so the rear end is on hold till its gets shorten, on to painting some more shit.
ill post some pics tonight


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Bad ass ride :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

thanks

sorry no pics tonight, spent most of the day putting together a new sandblast cabinet


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Will you be done poly coating, sanding...painting, wetsanding and polishing the rest of your parts tonight? :cheesy:






Hold on...let me answer that question:









What a dick!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Aug 19 2007, 06:41 AM~8587448
> *see you couldn't just let me come in first and tell it.  fuckkkkkk
> 
> got to shorten the rear end, it fit just way to close for comfort
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I thought it was sugar and spice!?!?!?! lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 5 2007, 02:29 PM~7179741
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



LOL....thats still the greatest!! :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 20 2007, 03:33 PM~8597622
> *LOL....thats still the greatest!!  :roflmao:
> *


That was pre photoshop. I did that in paint.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

where is the pics from the weekend woody


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

we failed to take pics of the assembly of the sand blast cabinet

lol

we are going to paint some stuff this weekend, ill take some more then

the rear end is on hold till i get it narrowed


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

sorry for the delay in posts,

I have been busy with work but i have managed a few good finds.

NOS rocker molding and 

Station X, are you listening? 

A brand new factory green tinted rear window, apparently the only one left in the U.S.

not cheap, im going to have to sell a kidney soon.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 12 2007, 08:09 PM~8777129
> *sorry for the delay in posts,
> 
> I have been busy with work but i have managed a few good finds.
> ...


That is the shit!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 12 2007, 07:09 PM~8777129
> *sorry for the delay in posts,
> 
> I have been busy with work but i have managed a few good finds.
> ...


Well you only need one anyways.


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

DAMN
nice cave


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 5 2007, 05:34 AM~7175840
> *it was underground
> always 65 to 70 degrees year round
> *




:0 :0 :0 that's cool as hell man do you have any pics of the outside above the ground kinda showing the entrance????


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 15 2007, 04:43 AM~8794285
> *:0  :0  :0 that's cool as hell man do you have any pics of the outside above the ground kinda showing the entrance????
> *



it would be cool to see it 

show us some pics


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Well the bad thing is im not down there anymore. It just got too expensive. I don't think i have any pics of the entrance, when dirve up its just a finished brick opening with a gate, they could be making a killing if they maintained the park better. That and the next warehouse I go into I would like to own, renting sucks


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

Great project!! i love stationwagons  :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 12 2007, 05:36 PM~8777369
> *Well you only need one anyways.
> *


better hope you dont piss off the wife!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

yo yo yo yo :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well i finally started wet sanding out the front clip, body has been finished for about a 1 year and a half, never got around to the hood and fenders,

the new back window is bad ass, Scotty hooked it up, 

I have decided on chroming all the trim, Station X's tailgate piece just looks too nice.

thats it for tonight gotta hit the hay.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 12 2007, 07:09 PM~8777129
> *sorry for the delay in posts,
> 
> I have been busy with work but i have managed a few good finds.
> ...


Yeah those are overated anyway.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 12 2007, 07:09 PM~8777129
> *sorry for the delay in posts,
> 
> I have been busy with work but i have managed a few good finds.
> ...


*YEAH WHAT'S UP? HOLLER AT ME.*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Sep 21 2007, 12:07 PM~8840092
> *Yeah those are overated anyway.
> *


I like beer. . . . . .


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

what up station, ill post some pics here in a minute, the new window it perfect, im scared to even touch it.

whats the place that did your chrome gate piece, im thinking of doing all my trim. need prices


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)




----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

you have the ss rocker molding trim, i have the basic impala trim, 

now if i could only find nos cove molding id be set


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

whats up woode


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

:worship: where is the DONK master !!! :worship:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

got me?

bout to go over and hound the yetti about my arms, lol

actually got alot of cleaning to do today but i should get some car stuff done tonight

plus i got to help boone get some stuff set up for the sideshow

i have no freetime it seems, except for right now, i guess i should get going


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

what up woode


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 27 2007, 09:16 PM~8884682
> *what up station, ill post some pics here in a minute, the new window it perfect, im scared to even touch it.
> 
> whats the place that did your chrome gate piece, im thinking of doing all my trim. need prices
> *


I'LL GET YOU THE INFO HERE SHORTLY.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 23 2007, 03:46 PM~7337149
> *WAS HEE-HAW ON THAT NITE?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 4 2007, 11:11 PM~7407531
> *Well had some time this weekend so I started working on my cove molding pieces.  these are different then the normal 65 trim and hard to find.  Mine were pretty beat up but They are coming out pretty good. i have to get a new polishing wheel and compound, get all the sand mark out.
> one side took me Star Wars Episode 1 and 2 and Half of Trading Places to get this far.
> Before
> ...


How did you get the dent out?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

putty!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Pics......what kind of putty?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Damn it Dan, you can't be saying things like that


i hammered out the dent as best i could, then sanded it smooth then polished it out.
as soon as station gets me the info i will probably have all the trim chromed, just looks good and I don't have to clear coat it and all that


Got my spindles and some odd and ends in poly coat, still alot of work to do on that stuff. ill post some pics soon as im finished


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

man that is coming along quiet nicely ,althought with you alls work theres no doubt about it .. keep up the good work


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

where did you find a cave to do your work at?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well im not there anymore, but its right off of 31st downtown
it use to be real cheap, then they got greedy


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 25 2007, 08:06 PM~9084996
> *Damn it Dan, you can't be saying things like that
> i hammered out the dent as best i could, then sanded it smooth then polished it out.
> as soon as station gets me the info i will probably have all the trim chromed, just looks good and I don't have to clear coat it and all that
> ...


It turned out REALLY good. I know on some of those pieces if you sand too much it gets too thin.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 25 2007, 09:06 PM~9084996
> *Damn it Dan, you can't be saying things like that
> 
> *


Silly putty!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64+Oct 25 2007, 10:06 AM~9080169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

im on it.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Nov 15 2007, 06:05 PM~9236557
> *im on it.
> *


ME TOO!!!!!!


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

yes you are


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 15 2007, 07:35 PM~9237668
> *ME TOO!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



thats a good lookin fab job :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode+Nov 15 2007, 07:05 PM~9236557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6 months later!!! :twak: lol :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

6 months later!!! :twak: lol :wave: :biggrin:
[/quote]
Quality takes time. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hahaha

those fucker are clean, ill just spray paint some chrome on them,
since getting things done fast at any cost is the new mantra

lol

those do look retarded, 
now the lowers 

lol


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Nov 16 2007, 05:42 PM~9244009
> *hahaha
> 
> those fucker are clean,  ill just spray paint some chrome on them,
> ...


builds lookin good bro. it was good meetin you at hoptoberfest


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well if everything goes well this week we should have the uppers done and ready to polish up for chrome and a good start on the lowers, 
ill try and post some pics


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 16 2007, 06:03 PM~9243758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh don't give me that.....You know you probably only have max 15-20 hours into them to get them like that you bastard! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

got a little work put in tonight and last night, still got a little clean up to do around the edges, but should be ready for chrome soon.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Nobody cares. :uh:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

whatever
brother


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Nov 26 2007, 07:03 PM~9311783
> *got a little work put in tonight and last night, still got a little clean up to do around the edges, but should be ready for chrome soon.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKiNG REAL GOOD HOMiE!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Nov 27 2007, 02:03 AM~9311783
> *got a little work put in tonight and last night, still got a little clean up to do around the edges, but should be ready for chrome soon.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for smooth A-ARMS. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

arms look fresh homie


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i had no idea what TTT meant, i had to ask jamie, 

im not computer literate

should have the trailing arms pretty close to done minus the p-balls this weekend


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

those arms are lookin to sweet.

get that bitch finished this winter so it will be ready for the spring show. might just have to have a class for wagons. hint hint.  

big ups to wood-e and down 4 life for building real lowriders and keeping this tradition alive.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

WOW! :wow: nice buildup. is it gonna be at the westside picnic?

You guys do very nice work!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Get out there and sand those inner fender wells!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looking good


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

go toss a salad fuckface
im getting your exhaust fan today
and working on suspension


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 8 2007, 06:58 AM~9403028
> *go toss a salad fuckface
> im getting your exhaust fan today
> and working on suspension
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 19 2007, 10:32 AM~7727155
> *MINE AFTER...
> 
> 
> ...


this shop closed down no longer in bus. :angry:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

fuck!
looks like ill be doing a lot of polishing


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode+Dec 9 2007, 09:33 PM~9412824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

dont you have a chrome shop in your backyard or something. it seems like you guys do it all by yourselfs anyway


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 10 2007, 04:31 PM~9419098
> *dont you have a chrome shop in your backyard  or something. it seems like you guys do it all by yourselfs anyway
> *



We were going to....thats the funny part!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

got some new toys and should have some pics of what i got done this week


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> *dont you have a chrome shop in your backyard or something. it seems like you guys do it all by yourselfs anyway *


I have a chrome shop in my backyard really :biggrin: 

nice build looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 25 2007, 11:06 AM~9080169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda ironic that they misspelled "professional"....lol


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

finally some pics
i really did get alot done, doesn't look like much but it is just time consuming shit

i would sand on the wheel wells for a while then work on polishing out the a arms 
then fab the trailing arms and work on them a little,








unsanded with guide coat








sanded with 150, now just have to 320








new toys!!! these came chrome and needless to say the plating is not as nice as i would like, but they will wear out and ill have to get new ones, just have to have them done local








these came out nice though








the funky cylinders








getting close








one is ready to go the other is close








talk about a bitch to sand out

should be able to get some stuff done this week i hope,
im really anxious to get it rolling, 
can't wait to hear it run


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Trailing arms done yet?????


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

no 
between work and my pops having to go into a home,
which is a whole other deal that I haven't told you about yet,
simply havent had time to get them over to jamie


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 16 2007, 07:46 PM~9466451
> *finally some pics
> i really did get alot done, doesn't look like much but it is just time consuming shit
> 
> ...


Made a little progress tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well this weekend was some what productive
















Still have a little polishing to do but they are just about there


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

You suck!!!lol I wish I had the patience to polish shit like that.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

He has no patience at all....so if he can do it you can too!!!!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I'd say I have all kinds of patience
i have managed to put up with your
ass all these years


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

haahhhha

65's running it today!!!!!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 25 2007, 10:49 AM~9527063
> *haahhhha
> 
> 65's running it today!!!!!!!!
> *


English please. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 24 2007, 07:29 AM~9519683
> *I'd say I have all kinds of patience
> i have managed to put up with your
> ass all these years
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Looking hella good


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94+Dec 9 2007, 08:12 PM~9412207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

DAMN BRO YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING CLEAN BRO HATS OFF TO YOU AND YOUR HOMIES. LOOKING AT YOUR THREAD GIVES ME EVEN MORE INSPIRATION TO WORK HARDER ON MY BOMB CHECK IT OUT BRO :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344780


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT FOR A BAD ASS RANFLA :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well i got started working on some stuff 
but......
this whole week i have been fighting some kind of stomach flu or something

i have been shitting like no other
its like polish, shit, polish, shit, sand , shit


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Waaaayyy too much information!!!!!! :barf:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 29 2007, 12:11 AM~9555255
> *well i got started working on some stuff
> but......
> this whole week i have been fighting some kind of stomach flu or something
> ...



So where in there did you wash your hands? :ugh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Yeah....see...he's just a sicko!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

polishing while on the stool? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

actually I was shitting and replying on here at the same time

Got to love the Iphone


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 31 2007, 05:53 PM~9575020
> *actually I was shitting and replying on here at the same time
> 
> Got to love the Iphone
> *


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well all that is left on the suspension is my lower control arms and i think yetti may be getting to those this weekend. 

oh minus the axle and pan hard bar, axle is seperate project at this point
pan hard i can probably get done this weekend also, not much to those

ill post up some pics on sunday of what i get done

im not pooping as much so i should be able to get stuff done


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 4 2008, 06:55 PM~9609544
> *well all that is left on the suspension is my lower control arms and i think yetti may be getting to those this weekend.
> 
> oh minus the axle and pan hard bar,  axle is seperate project at this point
> ...


Very good job......


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

man

Getting stuff done
I'll try to post pics tonight


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

got one of my lower control arms welded up tonight
should have it ready to polish tomorrow night

pics are coming


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well i got one lower control arm pretty much done, just needs a couple of touches here and there. ill post pics tonight. 
My dad has been in poor health and since Missouri has the worst nursing homes in the US we have him at home now, my parents place, taking care of him. So my time is getting divided up between work and helping my moms with him.

But I will get some pics up tonight i promise.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 3 2008, 11:13 AM~9854405
> *well i got one lower control arm pretty much done, just needs a couple of touches here and there.  ill post pics tonight.
> My dad has been in poor health and since Missouri has the worst nursing homes in the US we have him at home now, my parents place, taking care of him.  So my time is getting divided up between work and helping my moms with him.
> 
> ...


Take care of Chuck the car will always be there, let me know if I can do anything.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Feb 3 2008, 02:31 PM~9855182
> *Take care of Chuck the car will always be there, let me know if I can do anything.
> *


x2

keep in touch


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

honestly there isnt much anyone can do now,

it really is amazing how fast he went down hill. At this point its just a matter of time and being at home is at least where he wanted to be, but he is really demented and doesn't always know whats happening. The bad part is we know how he is going to die and its not good. he has so much congestion that we are sure he will probably choke to death in his sleep or when my mom is asleep. 
we are just trying to make him comfortable is these last days and /or weeks.

You know my dad loved all you guys. when D.J. died he cried and when Jamie got shot, he was so pissed off and angry. He really thought of all you guys as his extended family. we are all his kids.
He truely provided a place for all of us to grow up and have as much fun as possible.

He has lived a long life and has so many friends its retarded. Can't be upset or mad. The man lived and I can only hope to live as much as he did.


I didn't get much done today, but this is what i got done yesterday.
this is what i started with








this is where im at


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Charles E. Moldenhauer 1923-2008 A Damn Good Man
Today my Father passed away. He had been in poor health for a number of years but this winter got the best of him. I honestly could write a book of all his stories and things he had done over the years. So instead I thought Id just write something short and to the point.

My Pops is the reason I am the way I am. He let me grow up with really only one rule. "If your going to play, your going to pay". Now what this really means is this, if you go out and make mistakes, and keep making the same mistakes, your going to have to answer for it. If you do someone wrong, you will have wrong done to you. If you want something done, then go do it or learn to do it. In a nutshell, Take care of yourself and the ones you love and never depend on others for your happiness or well being. If you are a good person those people that love you will make you happy and take care of you on their own accord. You will never have to ask for anything, they will be there cause you are important to them. Because good people are hard to find and a Damn Good Person is one in a million.

I can only hope to be as loved and respected as much as my Father.








Thanks for everything Pop


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

:angel: know we dont know each other that well but if you want to talk just hit me up on the pm can kinda relate .............



on another note build up is lookin :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm glad your "pop" could spend his last days at home with loved ones. I'm sorry to hear about your loss though. At least you took the time to give back and help comfort him in his last days. Many people are to self absorbed to do that these days.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

sorry to hear about your father... he sounds like he was a great guy... hey we all gota go soemtime


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 6 2008, 09:10 PM~9881488
> *Charles E. Moldenhauer 1923-2008 A Damn Good Man
> Today my Father passed away. He had been in poor health for a number of years but this winter got the best of him. I honestly could write a book of all his stories and things he had done over the years. So instead I thought Id just write something short and to the point.
> 
> ...


I will miss him, he was a great man that was like a father to me also. He put up with so much shit from us over the years and would give us just as much shit as we gave him. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 6 2008, 10:10 PM~9881488
> *Charles E. Moldenhauer 1923-2008 A Damn Good Man
> Today my Father passed away. He had been in poor health for a number of years but this winter got the best of him. I honestly could write a book of all his stories and things he had done over the years. So instead I thought Id just write something short and to the point.
> 
> ...


  :angel:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 6 2008, 08:10 PM~9881488
> *Charles E. Moldenhauer 1923-2008 A Damn Good Man
> Today my Father passed away. He had been in poor health for a number of years but this winter got the best of him. I honestly could write a book of all his stories and things he had done over the years. So instead I thought Id just write something short and to the point.
> 
> ...


SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS WOODY......K.C. IS STILL MY SECOND HOME :angel:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 6 2008, 10:10 PM~9881488
> *Charles E. Moldenhauer 1923-2008 A Damn Good Man
> Today my Father passed away. He had been in poor health for a number of years but this winter got the best of him. I honestly could write a book of all his stories and things he had done over the years. So instead I thought Id just write something short and to the point.
> 
> ...


R.I.P. CHUCK

WITHOUT YOU WE WOULD HAVE NEVER HAD A PLACE TO PURSUE OUR DREAMS AND AMBITIONS. LIKE YETTI SAID HE WAS LIKE A SECOND FATHER TO US, ALWAYS GIVING ADVICE WITHOUT TELLING YOU WHAT TO DO. HE ALWAYS KEPT A OPEN DOOR FOR US GROWING UP, WHETHER WE WERE RIDING BIKES OR BUILDING CARS. HE ALWAYS WAS DOWN TO HELP. SOME OF MY BEST MEMORIES IN LIFE COME FROM THAT ERA OF HANGING OUT(LIVING)  AT WOOD-E'S. CHUCK WAS A COOL DAD WHO BACKED US UP IN OUR JOURNEY THROUGH LIFE AND I CAN HONESTLY SAY HE WAS ONE OF THE REALEST MEN I HAVE EVER MET.
MUCH LOVE TO YOUR WHOLE FAMILY. CHUCK WILL BE MISSED BUT NOT FORGOTTEN.

BOONE


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Thank you all so much

I can only hope to be half the man he was


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Damn Sorry for your loss bro..Its kinda hard to type something in a situation like this...He's in a better place and no more suffering..


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I just wanted to take time to thank all my Down IV Life brothers for coming out and paying respect to my father. It means alot to my mother and family and it means everything to me.

Thank you


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 9 2008, 09:52 PM~9905185
> *I just wanted to take time to thank all my Down IV Life brothers for coming out and paying respect to my father.  It means alot to my mother and family and it means everything to me.
> 
> Thank you
> *


The name says it all, and you know we are all FAMILY. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

sorry for your loss bro


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well its back to work,
painting and welding

ill post up some more pics soon


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Don't forget sanding! I've got poly dust in my hair!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Its going down!


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

And you know what it issssssssssssssss.



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 6 2008, 10:10 PM~9881488
> *Charles E. Moldenhauer 1923-2008 A Damn Good Man
> Today my Father passed away. He had been in poor health for a number of years but this winter got the best of him. I honestly could write a book of all his stories and things he had done over the years. So instead I thought Id just write something short and to the point.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your Dad bro. Take care and know that he is in a better place now.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

come on dan post up the pics


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Shit looks nice.....checked them out this morning. I'll take some un-hazy pics tonight. I think I want to build a speaker box tonight or tomorrow...I need some MDF!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

WE DA BEST!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Lisstteennnnnnnn!!!! Who......wee........wee da best!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Dats it and dats all man.... :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking good man. This is going to be one bad wagon.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

yes, it should be ok for a wagon,

yo know you can't make them look good


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well folks
im at work 
pooping on a pink toliet and thought
id take the time wrote down my thoughts

I really need to win the powerball

I need a bigger garage

I really want to hear my engine run

I want spring to get here

Ok poops out
back to work


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looks great


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 25 2008, 09:12 AM~10023539
> *well folks
> im at work
> pooping on a pink toliet and thought
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

lunchtime!!!!!!!!!



I love lunch


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Scotch scotch scotch...I love scotch.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

why don't you go back to your home on whore island!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

what?

You know I don't speak Spanish


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well got a little bit done today








getting ready to be shorten, still got a lot of polishing to do








these turned out really nice


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

Look n
Good


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Feb 27 2008, 11:44 PM~10047495
> *Look n
> Good
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

is that 396 ?


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Yes sir! :cheesy:


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Weak Sauce.......... it needs a Turbo V6!  

LOOKS GOOD GUYS.......... AS FRICKIN ALWAYS!!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

she is coming along,
march is going to be an interesting month

i may have another vehicle to do soon also
trying to figure time frame and money to do it
plus other Down IV Life projects

i need two of me


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 8UWITH6_@Mar 1 2008, 09:31 PM~10067423
> *Weak Sauce.......... it needs a Turbo V6!
> 
> LOOKS GOOD GUYS.......... AS FRICKIN ALWAYS!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 1 2008, 10:37 PM~10067853
> *
> i need two of me
> *



No we don't.....one is enough!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Word UP......to the top! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Hey Woody.....you should have gotten some more offset colors for your patterns.....maybe some red or orange and made block patterns all over it. That would have been the best! :cheesy: Live and learn.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well we couldn't find my framing square that night so we just kinda went for it.



man, my wrist is fucked, i did epoxy grout on a tile shower today, shit is super sticky and hard to work with, tried to come home and grind on the lowers, couldn't even keep a grip. and i suck left handed.

might have to employ some help just to get it knocked down, polishing doesn't seem too bad.

this weekend is freed up so i may try and finish off everything but the rear end


what you think


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 27 2008, 07:58 PM~10271808
> *well we couldn't find my framing square that night so we just kinda went for it.
> man, my wrist is fucked, i did epoxy grout on a tile shower today, shit is super sticky and hard to work with, tried to come home and grind on the lowers,  couldn't even keep a grip.  and i suck left handed.
> 
> ...


Stupid work stories!!!!! 

Well good luck with that.....finishing one car today/tomorrow and have another one lined up right after that....and possibly another right after that. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

nice car....


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well i got the lowers pretty much polished out today with some other little odds and ends

hoping to get to the chrome shop this week if everything goes well


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

getting closer


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

MAN I DONT KNOW HOW I MISSED THIS ONE....BADASS.. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 30 2008, 08:53 PM~10293161
> *getting closer
> 
> *



Putting in work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Those arms look like they would be a pain in the ass to get looking right. What brand of abrasives to you guys use? I figure I should buy stock in the company you guys use and fund my project with the profits. I have just made it a habit now that everytime I'm at HomeDepot I just buy $20 worth of grinding and sanding pads reguardless of why I went there in the first place. At least that way it kind of hides the cost, instead of buying $100 worth when I run out.

Looking good as usual.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

honestly, i have no idea what brand they are, i did use a dewalt flap wheel for some of it.

and yes, a pain in the ass for sure...

so i got a little bit down tonight








engines back in








fender and wheel well in, still need to adjust it








getting closer


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

cant wait se   e this done frame is sweetass


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Man the chrome is going to look real nice against all that paint.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I got chrome and paint!!!!


lol

yes, yes it will


----------



## julio (May 28, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## 1mexikan (Jun 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: looking good...


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

thank you guys,

i havent had too much time to work on the car, but hopefully after this weekend, i should be freed up


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hey
im still working on it

lol

ill post some pics this weekend if i get time


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jul 17 2008, 08:43 PM~11115937
> *hey
> im still working on it
> 
> ...


Let's see that lean. :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Mar 30 2008, 09:37 PM~10293539
> *MAN I DONT KNOW HOW I MISSED THIS ONE....BADASS.. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 this topic is bangin! :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Where's the pics? :biggrin: Pic's don't even begin to do this car justice, have to see it in person to take it all in.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

here fuckface!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jul 20 2008, 09:11 PM~11134762
> *here fuckface!!!
> 
> 
> ...


god damn, looking hard as fuck :0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks!

Thats my stage name "Hard as Fuck"

lol

so this is what I got done, first ignore the wheels, they are loaners just to mock stuff up and to roll the car around.
the wheels do have a mean lean to them which is good cause you can always shim them in, cant shim them out. The suspension is ready to chrome and so far everything has mocked up pretty well. got the fenders on and the rear door in there. Still need to find some chorme bolts for the fenders, having trouble finding a fender bolt kit chrome. anyhow, i find something im sure. 
I need to take a picture in the sun, still havent had it out in the sun. also Royalty say we are going to wetsand the whole car again to get it extra slick. right now its polished out but hasnt been glazed yet, can't wait to see how slick it will be then.

till next weekend


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jul 20 2008, 10:37 PM~11135599
> *Thanks!
> 
> Thats my stage name "Hard as Fuck"lol
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Look'n good :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jul 20 2008, 08:11 PM~11134762
> *here fuckface!!!
> 
> 
> ...


looks good as fuck homie


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jul 20 2008, 08:37 PM~11135599
> *Thanks!
> 
> Still need to find some chorme bolts for the fenders, having trouble finding a fender bolt kit chrome.
> ...


metal by the foot on truman road has chrome fastners......


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm diggin' that color


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

clean :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jul 20 2008, 07:11 PM~11134762
> *here fuckface!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I still haven't had it out in the sun , I'm sure that will be fun.

Metal by the foot is a little proud of there chrome stuff
May just chrome the originals

Might work some tonight
Too hot at the moment

Thanks for the props, very motivating


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

looks real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I am trying


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

TTT


----------



## robbie (Sep 27, 2007)

looking good :biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Love this build !!! 
Everything Looks Good Down To The Nut And Bolts!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

thanks

you know i would probably been done if i stopped changing my ideas, lol

but when she is done, there won't be one like her.

actually had it out in the sun today, direct sun, wow, all i can say is im very happy with how the paint laid out, and the patterns.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

wagon looks killer . reminds me of my 66 4 door, dam near same color and same motor .


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

DOWN 4 LIFE DOING HUGE THINGS!!!!!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Damn boy lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

im getting some little stuff done

i got my rack started then decided to change some stuff.

still debating on wheels, 
im about 90% sure i want all chrome 72 spoke D's or Zeniths
but color spokes are nice, just cant decide


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Aug 25 2008, 08:04 PM~11436621
> *im getting some little stuff done
> 
> i got my rack started then decided to change some stuff.
> ...


decide yet ?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 27 2008, 10:44 PM~11456713
> *decide yet ?
> *



Ask him what he wants to do with the setup!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 1 2008, 11:21 PM~10312092
> *honestly, i have no idea what brand they are,  i did use a dewalt flap wheel for some of it.
> 
> and yes, a pain in the ass for sure...
> ...


Major props! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looks good


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

F

U


Dan


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jul 20 2008, 07:11 PM~11134762
> *here fuckface!!!
> 
> 
> ...


mayne ....that wawa is sick


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Aug 28 2008, 04:22 PM~11463399
> *F
> 
> U
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

woody what about the set-up


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Aug 28 2008, 06:49 PM~11464780
> *woody what about the set-up
> *


What year Town car and what size wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 28 2008, 07:50 PM~11464790
> *What year Town car and what size wheels. :biggrin:
> *


90 and 14"


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Aug 28 2008, 06:56 PM~11464850
> *90 and 14"
> *


That's cool. :biggrin: What's up Rob?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

my set up is going to be invisable


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Aug 28 2008, 07:43 PM~11465293
> *my set up is going to be invisable
> *


You should do less batts. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode+Aug 28 2008, 05:22 PM~11463399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're done right???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm going to kick you in the taint


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 28 2008, 07:57 PM~11464874
> *That's cool. :biggrin:  What's up Rob?
> *


not much . you ?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Aug 29 2008, 05:13 PM~11473463
> *I'm going to kick you in the taint
> *



Always talking bout taints. :wow: lol


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Aug 29 2008, 04:13 PM~11473463
> *I'm going to lick your taint
> *


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 28 2008, 06:50 PM~11464790
> *What year Town car and what size wheels. :biggrin:
> *


what year is the one you got


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 2 2008, 04:12 PM~11499647
> *what year is the one you got
> *


94 :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

this car looks great so far. I have always love ya'lls work


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 2 2008, 04:46 PM~11499384
> *
> *



Oh thats messed up!!!!! :rant: :barf: 

























:roflmao:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

GET TO WORK


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jul 20 2008, 07:11 PM~11134762
> *here fuckface!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Soooooooooooo Clean.

How much extention on the a-arm, just about to do mine and I like the look off these.

Thanks


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Sep 9 2008, 07:16 PM~11561771
> *Wow, Soooooooooooo Clean.
> 
> How much extention on the a-arm, just about to do mine and I like the look off these.
> ...


They are 1.5 inches but theres other stuff helping. :biggrin:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 9 2008, 06:21 PM~11561817
> *They are 1.5 inches but theres other stuff helping. :biggrin:
> *


My guess would be spindles, or I'm completely off :biggrin: 

And what is it you guys did when you replaced the lower ball joint exactly, adapt a bowerball ? I think I saw it done before but I cant find the right topic.

Thanks


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Sep 9 2008, 07:31 PM~11561919
> *My guess would be spindles, or I'm completely off  :biggrin:
> 
> And what is it you guys did when you replaced the lower ball joint exactly, adapt a bowerball ? I think I saw it done before but I cant find the right topic.
> ...


The spindles are different but the frame is split also. :biggrin: He used a treaded sleeve and ball-joint on the bottom.


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 4 2007, 11:21 AM~7171447
> *this is the frame in base coat.
> the frame was also polycoated to help make it really slick
> I almost forgot the rack set up.
> ...


Also interested in this . :biggrin: 

And do you still have the link the frame wrap or any pics. 
Like I said before I'm currently doing mine and this built is a lot of inspiration.

Sorry about all the question at once but I'm not here very often, to busy in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> Also interested in this . :biggrin:
> 
> And do you still have the link the frame wrap or any pics.
> Like I said before I'm currently doing mine and this built is a lot of inspiration.
> ...


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

How yeah I forgot about the split (read it earlier) 

Thanks Yetti.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

sorry it took so long to get on here

yetti pretty much answered the questions

i looked around and i can't find any good pics of the rack system, but

as soon as i get the rack finished ill post up a pic

im glad this build has got ya going, there are alot of little trick shit that no one but me will notice
its taking forever but when its finished you'll be hard pressed to find another one that clean.

you should post some pics of yours, is it a wagon also?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

woo hooo


i took off a wheel!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 2 2008, 09:03 PM~11764554
> *woo hooo
> i took off a wheel!!!!!!!!!!!!
> lol
> *


about time you did SOMETHING :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Daaaammmmnn!!  









I think the last time I checked this topic, the body was still in the air! Very CLEAN-ass ride! Gets me excited about restoring my Grandpas 65' Imp!
Nice talkin to you at the show yesterday, definitely the place to be!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks man...

drop one of us a line the next time your coming down


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i need to build a space for a trunk monkey!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Oct 17 2008, 09:39 PM~11899397
> *i need to build a space for a trunk monkey!
> *


?????????


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rFvR7Bv9Fk&feature=related


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

well i have been getting some things done.

nothing really pic worthy but progress none the less

i about burned up my air compressor last polishing out pieces for the chrome shop

i should have something to show here in a couple of weeks


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

this is a very high quality build, nice work fellas


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Nov 4 2008, 12:24 AM~12053820
> *well i have been getting some things done.
> 
> nothing really pic worthy but progress none the less
> ...


We will be waiting.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

ahhhhhhh

easy with the pressure!!!!

lol

Ill have new pics in about 3 or 4 weeks,

maybe sooner,

doing some more painting and adding some interior goodies


in the meantime, break out the trunk monkeyssssssssss


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 10 2008, 06:18 PM~11570866
> *sorry it took so long to get on here
> 
> yetti pretty much answered the questions
> ...


Mine is as 68 fastback. Here's the link. Frame wrap should be done before winter.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423828


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kaos283_@Nov 7 2008, 12:07 AM~12082780
> *Mine is as 68 fastback. Here's the link. Frame wrap should be done before winter.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=423828
> ...


Nice build!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

let's see

Here is what's going down

Just shipped my instrument bezel and arm rest bases
Out to be chromed
Suspension and other pieces are at the chrome
Shop here, should be done in a few weeks
Just prepping some of the last pieces to 
Paint, Hopfully I'll have that done in the 
Next couple of weeks

I'll post up pics once I have it together


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Well this coming week should be eventful

chrome will be done on monday
instrument bezel also coming in next week
will be painting the the rest of my parts this weekend,

should have lots of pics

got this tonight


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

looks like I got my wheels

Chrome goodies this week
I don't know what to do
Wooooo hooooooo


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Nov 29 2008, 06:02 PM~12289786
> *looks like I got my wheels
> 
> Chrome goodies this week
> ...


What wheels did you get?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

72 spoke Z's


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Nov 29 2008, 11:11 PM~12291795
> *72 spoke Z's
> *



if they are color mathched.. good choice
if they are just chrome...i say bad choice

either way better than chinas


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

all chrome!!!!!!


I make bad choices
Ask big pimpin

LOL


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Nov 30 2008, 07:28 AM~12293384
> *all chrome!!!!!!
> I make bad choices
> Ask big pimpin
> ...


 :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Nov 29 2008, 11:11 PM~12291795
> *72 spoke Z's
> *


That's cool. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You have any extra body moulding from this build? I need eyebrow mouldings and the rear trunk cove mouldings (Right and Left).


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

man

I got nothing but
Eyebrows are pretty easy to find
And there are repops for about $59 a 
Piece

Station wagon cove molding is damn tough
To find, I was lucky mine were still good


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Molded balljoints. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

That's my stripper name


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Yetti is a welding mofo


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

thats some detail there


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 1 2008, 04:30 PM~12303908
> *man
> 
> I got nothing but
> ...


I know, I was hoping I'd get lucky and you'd say; "Yea, I've got one of each, gimme your number and I'll send them to you for free just because you're a fucking stud." 

But hey, I tried.......



> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 1 2008, 11:06 PM~12308481
> *Yetti is a welding mofo
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!......that's how welds should look


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 2 2008, 07:33 AM~12310470
> *I know, I was hoping I'd get lucky and you'd say; "Yea, I've got one of each, gimme your number and I'll send them to you for free just because you're a fucking stud."
> 
> But hey, I tried.......
> ...


i dont see any welds :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode+Dec 1 2008, 05:18 PM~12304498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes sense!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

all JB weld

Shits awesome!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 1 2008, 11:06 PM~12308481
> *Yetti is a welding mofo
> 
> 
> ...


The welds were pretty before I grinded them down, smooth goes more with the theme of the car. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

chrome is taking a little longer
Hopefully this Friday
Should be getting plastic chrome back
This week though

Not really much to take pics of, just sanding
Small parts

Once I get the parts back should be able
To get some stuff together

Oh I take some pics when I paint,
That's always exciting, LOL


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 3 2008, 08:40 AM~12322131
> *chrome is taking a little longer
> Hopefully this Friday
> Should be getting plastic chrome back
> ...



You should go to the chrome shop and stand there tapping your foot while saying "I need my chrome parts right now.....its about to snow!" :rant: And then spit on their door and say "I'm never getting chrome done here again!" :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

listen jackoff

They said it would be done Monday
And it wasn't
That's all

I'm not harassing them

And yea it's about to snow
So I'd like to get it done now
Instead of on a nice spring day 
When I would rather be driving

Fuckass


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: We should sandblast outside tonight!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

yea yea


I hope you get pimple on your taint


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

gotta love the wagons, especially when they this nice  great work as usual fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 3 2008, 07:35 PM~12326922
> *gotta love the wagons, especially when they this nice  great work as usual fellas :thumbsup:
> *


FUCK STATION WAGONS 

I WOULD NEVER OWN A STATION WAGON


























































OH WAIT :biggrin: 












O


----------



## Three Stage (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 3 2008, 07:46 PM~12327021
> *FUCK STATION WAGONS
> 
> I WOULD NEVER OWN A STATION WAGON
> ...


I forgot we had cameras back then. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 3 2008, 02:12 PM~12324629
> *yea yea
> I hope you get pimple on your taint
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Three Stage_@Dec 3 2008, 07:52 PM~12327090
> *I forgot we had cameras back then.  :biggrin:
> *



I WISH I HAD A SCANNER, I HAVE BETTER PICS OF ALL OF OUR RIDES.

MY NISSAN, WOOD-E'S RANGER, JAMIES S-10 ETC.


----------



## Three Stage (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 3 2008, 08:04 PM~12327215
> *I WISH I HAD A SCANNER, I HAVE BETTER PICS OF ALL OF OUR RIDES.
> 
> MY NISSAN, WOOD-E'S RANGER, JAMIES S-10  ETC.
> *


I have a scanner...


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Three Stage_@Dec 3 2008, 08:07 PM~12327262
> *I have a scanner...
> *



I'VE GOT PICTURES

LOTS OF RIDING PICS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

thanks pinky

Just trying to keep up with you all


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Show me the chrome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

we will see if they have it for me tomorrow


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Damn, I havent been on this thread in a while, clicked back a few pages till I seen it put together . . .

looks niiiiiiiiiice.  

Now Imma have to go read the whole thing over again and catch up . . .


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 3 2008, 06:46 PM~12327021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The CLUB HOUSE. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i have to search around but i have video of the cutlass and DJ, 
ill post it up when i find it


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Someones got some chrome coming today

El yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Three Stage (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 5 2008, 02:08 PM~12345221
> *Pics or it didn't happen.
> *


hahaha Now play nice. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I guess it didn't happen


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Three Stage_@Dec 5 2008, 05:42 PM~12347450
> *hahaha  Now play nice.  :biggrin:
> *



Thats just normal LIL ideaology....if I didn't say it somebody would. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Or did it?
































Can you see me?!!!!!!


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 5 2008, 08:45 PM~12348496
> *Or did it?
> 
> 
> ...



I WOULD HAVE WENT WITH FLAT BLACK :0 

J/K

CAN'T WAIT TO GET MINE DONE

MOTIVATION


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I gotta do it a couple more times!!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Yea it came out pretty nice

There are some flaws but nothing
Like your boys a-arms, LOL 


Well it's 7 am, time to get to work


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

are you going to paint the stripes on the corner molding and chroming the rest?









i thought it wasnt good to reinfore thetop where the ball joint goes because it throws it off. i heard is better to do the bottom in that part


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 6 2008, 07:37 PM~12355312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We wanted it clean so I did one piece on the top, look closely those aren't 65 arms anyways. :biggrin: Believe me we know what we are doing.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 6 2008, 08:50 PM~12355864
> *We wanted it clean so I did one piece on the top, look closely those aren't 65 arms anyways. :biggrin: Believe me we know what we are doing.
> *


Who's WE................. :biggrin: Woodroe this WAG is the shit son........... :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Dec 6 2008, 09:41 PM~12356337
> *Who's WE................. :biggrin: Woodroe this WAG is the shit son........... :biggrin:
> *


Most of us anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i dont know shit

thanks man, i am trying my best


yea what he said

yep painting the inserts


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

The wagons lookin real slick, i cant wait to see it all together.
Hoptoberfest '09???? :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Shit I hope so
I'm thinking this spring
The really big parts are done
Now it's just a ton of little things
Which adds up to a big part

LOL

Got the front suspension together last
Night 
I'll post pics later


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=ROBERTO G,Dec 6 2008, 07:37 PM~12355312]








are you going to paint the stripes on the corner molding and chroming the rest?









i thought it wasnt good to reinfore thetop where the ball joint goes because it throws it off. i heard is better to do the bottom in that part
[/quote]

lovin the chrome. this things getting undied out!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Bezel and arm rest shipped out today
Can't wait to see the results


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Where's the pics of the front suspension on???? :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

a 65 impala + a wagon=the shit ever made


do you have any factory options going in this bad boy?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 8 2008, 11:19 PM~12374197
> *Where's the pics of the front suspension on????  :dunno:
> *


Ya.Ya. What he said!

Shit is looking real nice man.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

here ya go, i need to clean out the garage to get a better shot
maybe tomorrow if it stays nice out









options?
not really, i do want to find power windows and power bench seat 
power locks too, all in due time though, i just want to drive this summer


im going to try and get some stuff done this week, 
I got royalty's kitchen to work on and im building a new shower at my grandma's house this weekend, so time is limited

thanks for the kind works though, I appreciate it.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I was outside last night sandblasting after dark. No...thats not a joke. lol I really was and it was working great. Surface rust was disappearing and paint was flying off the underside of the merc hood! It was awesome.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Well aren't you fucking special

I'll be putting more stuff together tonight
Those red coils are hot

LOL
I let the jack down and they just kept
Getting smaller and smaller
Yea, 3 1/2 tons would just be marshmellows
In my car


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I am banking on seeing this car this year. :yes:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 9 2008, 11:44 AM~12378774
> *Well aren't you fucking special
> 
> I'll be putting more stuff together tonight
> ...


*Hot* Fire! :biggrin: 


Told you marshmellow man!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 9 2008, 10:58 AM~12378391
> *I was outside last night sandblasting after dark.  No...thats not a joke.  lol  I really was and it was working great.  Surface rust was disappearing and paint was flying off the underside of the merc hood!  It was awesome.
> *


will a sandblaster take off bondo too? my 65 has about 1/2" of bondo on the rear quarters


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 9 2008, 11:58 AM~12378897
> *will a sandblaster take off bondo too? my 65 has about 1/2" of bondo on the rear quarters
> *


It will take it off but I don't think you are supposed to sand blast body panels because they can warp. I was just blasting the under side of the hood...just the bracing. But if your's has 1/2" of bondo it probably won't matter either way. hno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 9 2008, 12:01 PM~12378926
> *It will take it off but I don't think you are supposed to sand blast body panels because they can warp.  I was just blasting the under side of the hood...just the bracing.  But if your's has 1/2" of bondo it probably won't matter either way.  hno:
> *


  , good looking out


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Yep 
She will be out but I have cut corners 
For this year, going with the stock axle,
Painting the bumper brackets instead of
Chrome, just little things that I can do next winter
But it will still look nice. 

I'm really looking forward to hearing it
Run. Fresh 396, man I can't wait.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 9 2008, 02:03 PM~12378947
> *Yep
> She will be out but I have cut corners
> For this year, going with the stock axle,
> ...



I don't consider that cutting corners. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

do yall remember this?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 9 2008, 12:04 PM~12378955
> *I don't consider that cutting corners.  :biggrin:
> *



well...






...





....





{trying to hold back}...

...






....



..... {can't help myself}...



....



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....



....





...






{be nice...be nice}....





......





Thats because you don't finish cars!!!!! :burn: :roflmao: 











Bad ass houses maybe though. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi justin!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks dan
Made everyone leave with all your hate

Hater


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 9 2008, 02:10 PM~12379003
> *well...
> ...
> ....
> ...



What a dick. :angry: 

I have finished cars, but I didn't own any of them. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 9 2008, 02:31 PM~12380317
> *What a dick.  :angry:
> 
> I have finished cars, but I didn't own any of them.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats the response I'm used to. :roflmao:

LOL :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

The Wagon is lookin GOOD! Cant wait to see it I got a couple wagons too I need to get started on one


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 8 2008, 11:01 PM~12374814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics ****** lips. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

That was very hurtful








LOL






Down IV Life Roadtrip!!!!!!
Coming this January!!!!
St. Louis, Louisville, Cancun(I'll get a duck boat)

I'm bringing my new dog too


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:uh: omg :uh:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Shut it!

Remember I'm only 1 degree of
Seperation away


I rule!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You won't be ruling very long if you don't watch out! :0 :burn: <-----


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

are you threating me, master Jedi?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

No I'm warning you about the 1 degree!!!!! hno: --->>> :burn: !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

just marking this.. looks good man you building that shit in a fallout shelter or what?

:biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

LOL

I was pretty sure that 1 degree probably
Has several other degrees of crazy


----------



## sambrutay (Jul 5, 2006)

i am jealous as hell. I always wanted a 65 wagon,


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=ROBERTO G,Dec 9 2008, 12:09 PM~12378995]
do yall remember this?









[/quote]

looks like you built your shop in an underground salt mine :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Ah cave days
I miss that spot
Just got expensive

Limestone actually
Missouri is full of that shit


----------



## Three Stage (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 5 2008, 08:45 PM~12348496
> *Or did it?
> 
> 
> ...



Finally... Looks nice. :biggrin: 
What did you decide on the axle?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> quote=ROBERTO G,Dec 9 2008, 12:09 PM~12378995]
> do yall remember this?


looks like you built your shop in an underground salt mine :biggrin:
[/quote]


Classic!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 11 2008, 10:29 AM~12399306
> *Ah cave days
> I miss that spot
> Just got expensive
> ...


no shit? thats bad ass


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 9 2008, 01:09 PM~12378995
> *do yall remember this?
> 
> 
> ...








do do do nuh do do nuh BATMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


IXNAY ON DA ARMS NAY, CONTROL ARMS ON THE WIDNAY, SAVE THE MUDNAY ON THE INTERIORDNAY. GETTA AAAAYYYYYY...........................................


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

LOL





Here you go Woodro!










































stole that from Indyzmosthated build up. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> quote=ROBERTO G,Dec 9 2008, 12:09 PM~12378995]
> do yall remember this?


looks like you built your shop in an underground salt mine :biggrin:
[/quote]


all over the midwest i bet the a/c bill in that fucker was cheap as hell 


bad thing about limestone it cracks and falls off in big ass sheets


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 12 2008, 01:21 AM~12407743
> *LOL
> Here you go Woodro!
> 
> ...


DAMN REARAXLEOWNED.COM :uh:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Not even close to owned
Mine is molded and smoothed

The reasons I'm going with original
Axle for the upcoming season are

1. My original has already been gone through
And made new 
2. To save money so I can for sure come out this summer
3. Since my rear suspenion is a little different, I want 
To be able to work out any kinks before I switch up axles


I'll save roughly a 1k going with the original
And I can take my time getting the 9" finished
And chromed


Actually chuck, there is much limestone left there and 
They shot everything with quikcrete to reinforce the ceilings
And walls, plus retaining bolts. Yea 68 degrees all year
It was cool. Went from 830 a month to almost 1250
F that. 

If they would sell the space I would of bought it.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 10 2008, 08:24 AM~12387648
> *I'm bringing my new dog too
> *


Sounds like you'll be going with just you and your dog. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

that's just fine


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

isnt the 9" ford to small for a 65? 
i heard a 90s caprice axel works better


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

It's a truck axle and is actually 
Too big, I have to narrow it

It is heavy duty, 


Also I got some hot shit
I'll post pics in a little bit


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 12 2008, 04:30 PM~12414008
> *Also I got some hot shit
> I'll post pics in a little bit
> *



hno:






PLEASE.........NO PICS!!! hno: hno:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

oh yea, pics

































shit is fucking clean

im not going to be able to drive, glare out the ass

ill have to wear sunglasses at night


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 what about the plexiglass? your getting a custom one made? someone broke mine trying to put a stereo in. and i cant find the plexiglass any where


lets good


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 12 2008, 05:36 PM~12414680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They turned out nice, gonna look real good next to some pearl. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 12 2008, 03:38 PM~12412963
> *isnt the 9" ford to small for a 65?
> i heard a 90s caprice axel works better *


Besides them not being as strong they are ugly as well. They have the weak cast center section. The 9" is all steel and much sexier. 

Woody you will no doubt have the baddest wagon once this beast is finished.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey Dan!!!

i jizzed in my pants!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 12 2008, 10:14 PM~12416914
> *Hey Dan!!!
> 
> i jizzed in my pants!!!!
> ...


You get the 2 knob KENWOOD for it yet? :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm lovin the speedo... :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 12 2008, 10:14 PM~12416914
> *Hey Dan!!!
> 
> i jizzed in my pants!!!!
> ...



Oh man that shit looks great! :0 :0 Makes me want to working on something old with alot of chrome and paint!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Son, do you know how fast you were going?











I couldn't have been doing any more then "I". :dunno:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Shitttttttt

You know me, I'll be doing Life!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Lookin firm


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 5 2008, 09:45 PM~12348496
> *Or did it?
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 13 2008, 01:31 AM~12418655
> *Son, do you know how fast you were going?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 love where you mounted the switches


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Those are just mock up switches
I got something different planned
For them. But that is where they are
Going

I was so stoked on the dash, 
Came out better than I could 
Have hoped for

Well going out to get some more done


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking good


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks


Got a little more done last night
Yetti came over and we knocked
The windows, sound deadner, and door
Panels. Going to try and get the back 
Window in tonight.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



ITS FARGING COLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I'll post pics of the doors tonight
Nothing special, just stock but they are clean


Ordered my new gas tank last night
And some other small stuff

Little steps add up to great distances


----------



## Tone-Capone (Sep 3, 2008)

:worship: HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tone-Capone_@Dec 15 2008, 02:45 PM~12435761
> *:worship:  HOLY COCK SANDWICH!!!
> *



:cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tone-Capone_@Dec 15 2008, 03:45 PM~12435761
> *:worship:  HOLY COCK IN MY ASS!!!
> *



WTF??????????????????????????????????? :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 15 2008, 10:25 AM~12433660
> *I'll post pics of the doors tonight
> Nothing special, just stock but they are clean
> Ordered my new gas tank last night
> ...



hey where did you get your tank from????


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Classic industries

They are slowly but surely getting
More wagon stuff


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 15 2008, 04:48 PM~12436846
> *Classic industries
> 
> They are slowly but surely getting
> ...



is a wagon tank diff.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Dec 15 2008, 05:00 PM~12436933
> *is a wagon tank diff.
> *


Yes it is in the quarter panel on wagons because of the third seat.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 15 2008, 05:07 PM~12437002
> *Yes it is in the quarter panel on wagons because of the third seat.
> *


ok don't know shit about a wagon


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Yep what he said


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Woode looking real nice man


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

thanks

I should be rolling
Trying real hard


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow, I just found this topic. Another clean ass ride from Down IV Life. You all do some top notch work. Keep it up. I can't wait to see this on the streets.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

do u have a pic of the old set up


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Hmmmm

Old set up?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 19 2008, 08:14 PM~12479339
> *Hmmmm
> 
> Old set up?
> *


Is this the first time its been lifted? And we need some updates on all that chrome you put on :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

And i just noticed the header for the topic says "Down 6 life" instead of "Down 4 Life" you should get fined at the next get together... :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Dec 20 2008, 12:38 AM~12481330
> *And i just noticed the header for the topic says "Down 6 life" instead of "Down 4 Life" you should get fined at the next get together... :biggrin:
> *



I noticed that a LOOOOONG time ago and kept forgetting to give him shit! :twak: LOL


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I can't believe I never noticed that

Of course dan noticed

Actually I think one of the mods 
Changed the topic line a while back
Cause before I had the everything
Written in the topic line then
I noticed it was split up into the title
Line, but never noticed the typo 

I still have to paint the rear end, and 
Some other parts. I should have my 
Gas tank today, just have to scuff it up
And it will be ready. 

It's a catch 22, I keep getting side work
Which is great money, but takes up time.

I should be able to paint next week 
Then assemble the rest of the suspension

I can't wait to get her running, very excited
To hear that fresh 396, 
It's going to be a busy winter


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

And I'd fix it if I could find an edit button


----------



## LENEXALOWRIDERZ (Aug 23, 2005)

DOWN-IV-LIFE


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 14 2008, 08:02 AM~12425752
> *Thanks
> Got a little more done last night
> Yetti came over and we knocked
> ...


pics


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh yea
I forgot to post those up

I get to it tonight


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 25 2008, 12:30 PM~12524232
> *Oh yea
> I forgot to post those up
> 
> ...


Bullshitting! Gonna start calling you MB! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Man this weekend was all 
Work at casa de askew
I'll do it when I get home.
It's just the doors, nothing really special

Hmm
I may be off early
Maybe I'll be busy over at your place

You'll never know


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 30 2008, 10:48 AM~12559574
> *Man this weekend was all
> Work at casa de askew
> I'll do it when I get home.
> ...


Ballin!!!! 

LOL I'm not worried....I got cameras! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Who is MB?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Mike is bringing the poly gun over tonight
I got more poly and paint

Thursday work for you?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 30 2008, 02:04 PM~12561092
> *Who is MB?
> *



Oh come on....think for a second.....you weren't coming through on pics when you said you would....."more..b.... lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 30 2008, 02:06 PM~12561112
> *Mike is bringing the poly gun over tonight
> I got more poly and paint
> 
> ...


I think so....but you are right I should spray it because Justin and I made a pact that you can't use that gun. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh


Yea


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Fuck you

That one time the gun
Was messy was because
We used mineral spirit to clean
And it turned the paint to clay.
I always clean shit up
Come on now


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:roflmao: Your other excuse was that you were "ssooooo tired". :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Fuck you

That one time the gun
Was messy was because
We used mineral spirit to clean
And it turned the paint to clay.
I always clean shit up
Come on now


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Double poster!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 30 2008, 02:15 PM~12561177
> *Fuck you
> 
> That one time the gun
> ...


i remember hitting the bowls on my GT like in your avi. :0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

That park is fun 
It's a 6,8,10 bowl
Real smooth and fast

There are so many parks here now


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 30 2008, 02:19 PM~12561213
> *That park is fun
> It's a 6,8,10 bowl
> Real smooth and fast
> ...


I just rode my GT last night.I didnt try any tricks but i want to try a bowl again and see if i still have it.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

ok here are the pics

















little something extra


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 30 2008, 09:07 PM~12564368
> *ok here are the pics
> 
> 
> ...


nice wagon! :420:


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Killer Wagon Woody..........................................

NOW GET IT FINISHED! HAHA


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

What up Neil!!!!


Live on the scene!










Fresh polycoat


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

How did you get the inserts green?


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Through the back, that's how he does it. :uh:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

They all like it through the back,






After you hit them with a telephone book

Looks good dan

Sand sand sand!

Paint paint paint!

Taint taint taint!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jan 2 2009, 08:54 AM~12583158
> *Through the back, that's how he does it. :uh:
> *


I know this but they come RED, not clear


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

have to remove the red, 
very carefully

razor blade, thinner, q-tips, 2 hours


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi Justin!!!!!!!!


----------



## volvo240guy (Apr 3, 2008)

Amazing wagon, great work love it


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 2 2009, 09:58 AM~12583447
> *have to remove the red,
> very carefully
> 
> ...


Damn....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Going out to the shop to move more stuff around. :around:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Dec 31 2008, 04:07 AM~12564368
> *ok here are the pics
> 
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

lookin good...wood. get it out this summer. i miss my 65.


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Kinda cold to be painting isnt it Dan???????????????

Attention to detail.............I like it 

Now, if every bolt head and hose clamp end is pointing the same direction like my shit............. I like it even more!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

very tight ass build up, you guys put it down...


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

What up neil

I need some tires!!!!!
Getting my wheels next week


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Come on down......... I assume your riding 13's.............. I stock the Firestone FR380's in 155/80R13's you guys like to run. Get my number from Dan or Justin............. Ill get you a good price..............


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

thanks dog,

ill come by next week sometime.

things are coming together, just trying to remember 
where everything goes, lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

All right!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

UH OH!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Oh NOOOOOOO!!!! :0 :tears:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 10 2009, 01:46 AM~12660224
> *Oh NOOOOOOO!!!!  :0  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


your fired!!!!!!!!!! that happens when you get tired, and or drunk, and or high off the thinner!!!!!!!!
I know about all three ask J rock about the thinner :biggrin: he got me so high when we did the gaurters on the cutty 

Woode
how is the progress at casa de askew?


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

I GOT SLIMED!!!!!!!!!!! Fucking cap popped off, primer all over my arm. Yeah Billy we were fucked up, huhhuh huhhuh huhhuh. Casa de Askew coming along slowly but we did get moved in though. Hopefully Dan will post some pics of the finished product.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Ghostbustersssss!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

He ain't afraid of no ghost!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Who ya gonna call....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Gear box


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Dejavu!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

So what did you forget to do Woodro??!!??


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

And da "temporary" :tongue: axle.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

He said he's going to paint the inside of the quarter pieces silver like the tailgate. :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jan 10 2009, 03:50 PM~12663476
> *He said he's going to paint the inside of the quarter pieces silver like the tailgate. :uh:
> *



Oh.....






....





......





:uh:







....









:biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

thanks for getting all that done.

ill be by tomorrow evening to clean up the garage

should have alot of pics this week


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Lets see those calipers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

LOL

Yeah forgot the calipers
But I did go get some
Also realized that one of the
Grill supports is still on the grill
LOL

I know, I know

Anyhow things are going back together
Real well, mounted up one of the Z's
Last night and I'm very happy with
The decision to go all chrome.

The ass is laid out perfect for the 
Weight I'll be carrying. Was concerned
The coils might be short, but it's all good

I'll take some pics tonight.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Grill Support. :twak: 

Cool. You don't need front brakes anyway......Justin didn't have any back brakes hooked up the whole time. hno: lol


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hater


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:no: :cheesy:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 15 2009, 01:30 PM~12713715
> *Grill Support.  :twak:
> 
> Cool.  You don't need front brakes anyway......Justin didn't have any back brakes hooked up the whole time.  hno:  lol
> *


Just a couple of months, then I had the long brake line made. But didn't notice a difference after I hooked it up, back brakes are over rated. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jan 15 2009, 07:44 PM~12717120
> *Just a couple of months, then I had the long brake line made.  But didn't notice a difference after I hooked it up, back brakes are over rated. :biggrin:
> *


The way you guys chase people down I think you need all the brakes you can get. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

April 2005....dang.......


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Jan 2006....











Its 2009 yo! Wow...time does fly.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Well justin said
To wait 3 years

Just a little while longer


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

is it gonna be called "the truth" :0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh maybe, but I have never been
Too big on naming cars, 
Usually it's a joke.

Like "In debt"
or "Now I have to clean the bottom too?"


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Pics. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I know it doesn't look like a lot of progress but she is coming together
I think i may be able to hear her run this coming weekend, just hoping


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 18 2009, 09:55 PM~12744040
> *I know it doesn't look like a lot of progress but she is coming together
> I think i may be able to hear her run this coming weekend,  just hoping
> 
> ...


You are almost there, once again the club raises the bar. :biggrin: I couldn't keep up 5 years ago.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

that wagon is beautiful...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

DAMN, WOODY! i didnt realize how long you've had that thing. boy, yall did a shit load of painting. its coming along well. ill keep checking in.  summer is almost here!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

wet sanded out the hood tonight,

i am sore


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode+Jan 18 2009, 09:55 PM~12744040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

that 65 is lookin really good :0 your build inspires me to do something to my 65 SS (my first car :cheesy: )


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice choice on going all chrome on the Z's, looks real classy. She's looking real good man. Looking forward to seeing some set up pics.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

looks great


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

GOOOOOOOOOOD DDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNN


FOUND A 66 WAGON :0


----------



## B. Gates (Sep 19, 2008)

bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump ..... Fir the kc boys


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

You bastard

Give it to me


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

looks really nice, just went thru all 43 pages and I cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm trying real hard to be done in the next month or so

Wasted a whole day yesterday being
Sick. Feel better today though, I'll have
Some pics tonight


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looking great homie, congrats


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bad Friken Ass!!!! A wagon lookin that bad ass!!! dayum!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 18 2009, 07:57 PM~12744058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS WAGON HOMIE.. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

got a little done today,

polished up the radiator, worked on a few other pieces
still feeling crappy, trying to keep for getting really sick

but it is coming along


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 19 2009, 09:27 PM~12753812
> *wet sanded out the hood tonight,
> 
> i am sore
> *


Did Justin put you in a sleeper hold!?!?!?!! :0 :0 hno:







lol :roflmao:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 19 2009, 04:55 AM~12744040
> *I know it doesn't look like a lot of progress but she is coming together
> I think i may be able to hear her run this coming weekend,  just hoping
> 
> ...



very very nice :yes: uffin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 25 2009, 08:37 PM~12812286
> *got a little done today,
> 
> polished up the radiator, worked on a few other pieces
> ...


Woode lets see that radiator now that its polished :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Still working on it
Today was filled with other shit
Sister is sick and had to take her
To the ER,
Hard drive on my computer finally
Shot shit so I am just now installing
The new OS

Oh and I'm self employed again
Erwin remodel company

Anyone need anything let me know


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

just a little something


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 29 2009, 09:58 PM~12854328
> *just a little something
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love the Zeniths. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 18 2009, 11:55 PM~12744040
> *I know it doesn't look like a lot of progress but she is coming together
> I think i may be able to hear her run this coming weekend,  just hoping
> 
> ...


lookin real serious. damn.


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 18 2009, 08:55 PM~12744040
> *I know it doesn't look like a lot of progress but she is coming together
> I think i may be able to hear her run this coming weekend,  just hoping
> 
> ...


 NICE RIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jan 18 2009, 08:57 PM~12744058
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ass car homeboy


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Pics from today? :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Let's see
I'll shoot some today, 
I was outside from 8:30
To 5:00, so of course I'm
Sunburnt. I got the rocker
Moldings on and started polishing
The tailgate trim. Hooked up
Tranie linkage and carb. Lot of
Little stuff.

Spent the evening tiling dan's kitchen
Grouting today at some point

I'll see what I can get done


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Get crackin!!!

On the car...................................................... LOL

Z's look good man


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

You going to run rocker mouldings?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes I am
Got those on now
I'll post pics after work


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 2 2009, 10:25 AM~12881002
> *Yes I am
> Got those on now
> I'll post pics after work
> *


You want me to post some? :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

the hood still needs to be adjusted 
just plugging along


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 2 2009, 10:12 PM~12888213
> *the hood still needs to be adjusted
> just plugging along
> 
> ...


Those red coils are like hot fire!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 3 2009, 01:17 AM~12890424
> *Those red coils are like hot fire!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

CAR IS LOOKING REALLY GOOD!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

took a couple of pics today,

still cold as fuck out, but the next 3 days are suppose to be real nice so i should get a lot
done.
















you can kinda see the radiator, polished up a little


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 4 2009, 07:06 PM~12907771
> *took a couple of pics today,
> 
> still cold as fuck out, but the next 3 days are suppose to be real nice so i should get a lot
> ...


Better get busy fool. :biggrin:


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

50's today......................... 70 friday? Whats up? More pics, BEAUTIFUL CAR!!!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

im hoping so

should be a short day tomorrow and all i have for saturday is putting in a hot water heater
so I should get alot done


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sounds good man................................................ keep us updated :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 5 2009, 10:43 PM~12921081
> *im hoping so
> 
> should be a short day tomorrow and all i have for saturday is putting in a hot water heater
> ...



Get it running and lets go driving around! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm sealing the tank tonight and installing
It
I need to get a hei mod
Hoses
Flare that lead pipe
Tranie lines
But that should just about do it
Oh and brakes
LOL


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Should be done by about 3 o'clock today then? :cheesy:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

LOL
I'll be home about then

Your more than welcome to come help
Pollish trim

Or bolts

Or washers


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I don't have a kitchen sink! lol But I'm alot closer.


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

2 warm days in February??? No more pics? What you doing Woody?????????? Even I got outside Friday and played with the Buicks!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Just fine tuned some stuff
Nothing really to show


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Okay.............. I understand..............

(waiting patiently)


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

whats up Woode


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Any new pics? :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Nope
Just a super clean basement

I hope to have my blocks 
Tomorrow
So we need to go get supplies
Get at me tomorrow


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

i had plans to low rod my 66wagon, but after reading this thread i have a new direction. shit is clean as fuck


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

thanks man

I should have some new pics tonight,

car has been fighting me a little, but she is going to submit one way or another, lol

she will be at the louisville picnic


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 23 2009, 10:23 AM~13084049
> *she will be at the louisville picnic
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Where the pictures at man..................................... Ill go out and take a picture of the Buick if you want........... LOL


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

LOL

Wait till you see what I did today....


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i cant wait to see it at the picnic


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 24 2009, 08:54 PM~13102235
> *LOL
> 
> Wait till you see what I did today....
> *


Please hammer don't hurt em! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

LOL

Please jigsaw don't hurt em


Already sold the welder
Got the compressor home
Just trying to get it in the basement
Now

LOL
There was a radial arm saw that was hidden
I didn't get
Wasn't actually in the room
Oh well


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*WHERE ARE THE NEW PIX/UPDATES!!!*


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Sorry sorry sorry

I had a crazy opportunity pop up
And I've been working it
Like a two dollar hooker

I'll post up something here soon


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

updates!!! almost done right??


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

yep, getting closer


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Pitbull is the shit


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

This week has really been about hustling, lol!


My former employer is liquidating their warehouse and I had the good fortune to be in the right place at the right time. 

So if anyone is interested in a ton of tools for the low low, get at me.
all good stuff too, dewalt, milwakee, bosch, etc.
table saws, lots of jigsaws, grinders, heat guns, tool boxes

spent the last two days inventorying everything for a sale sunday.


don't worry ill be done soon enough


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 26 2009, 11:34 PM~13124631
> *This week has really been about hustling, lol!
> My former employer is liquidating their warehouse and I had the good fortune to be in the right place at the right time.
> 
> ...


Lookin badass and clean like always...
How much for a 9 inch grinder? or a few of em? :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Car is lookin great bro  I hope I get to see it in Tulsa this year :cheesy:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I'll be there

Really looking forward to it


I've got one 9" grinder left
$50 
I think it makita or ryobi
I'll have to go look

Also I've still got access to 
These 3x5' granite desks
Several colors
$250

Ask big pimpin
He loves his


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

:cheesy: whaaaaamy! WHAMMY!!! HOLY GLISTENING CHROME! with no tint its going to look like the fourth of july inside. BLING BLING. i can get jiggy with that shit! :thumbsup:


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Whats that thing? A fuel cell? :uh:


----------



## Metty (May 7, 2006)

TTT for a CLEAN wagon, props holmes, looks DOPE


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang+Feb 27 2009, 02:56 AM~13126243-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tables are the shit....and heaviest things on the planet!!!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I can't remember if I posted this one or not,
ahhhhh, warm weather


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

nice!!!


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

no side trim???


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 1 2009, 12:14 AM~13141435
> *I can't remember if I posted this one or not,
> ahhhhh, warm weather
> 
> ...


TTT for layitlows baddest wagon.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Nope
My car didn't have side trim


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Mar 1 2009, 01:33 PM~13144973
> *no side trim???
> *


It's a 65.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

well i'll be a monkeys uncle. learn something new everyday. i assumed 65 had it cuz my 66 does and theyre very similar. thanks teach!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

That's cool looks like a decent car.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hmmm that is different

i have also seen 65's with an extra trim piece on the tailgate,


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

any more progress/pics?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

probably later this weekend
im doing a bathroom this week


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Whats up Woode?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

just working away
painting the last little bit of stuff tomorrow
hopefully ill have the juice in and working soon


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

i can hardly contain my anticipation!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 7 2009, 10:19 PM~13213164
> *just working away
> painting the last little bit of stuff tomorrow
> hopefully ill have the juice in and working soon
> *



Look over the entire car one more time before painting!!!!! Just do it!!!! :wave:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Buy a level
And mapp gas





LOL


Yes I have gone over it and I can't
Think of anything else


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Justin told me you almost forget the grill ornament! :cheesy: I have a level...fuck mapp gas. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Didn't forget it
It was already painted by hand
He wanted to redo it

Ok plumber bob
I'll remember that when your pipe 
Blows out and puts out the hot fire!


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Fuck your couch!!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

just got home from what i hope is the final paint session

give me a second and ill post up pics


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Where's the pics?? Bullshitting!!! :biggrin: Did you paint the batteries????


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Nope

Not going to see them

I fucking crashed out
Laid down for a second
And was out

Stuff looks good


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

You can paint batteries? Why would you want to do that?!?!?! :uh:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

y paint your batts???? cuz YOU'VE GOT TO COORDINATE


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 9 2009, 08:44 AM~13223024
> *Nope
> 
> Not going to see them
> ...



I figured it out last night....they will be colored.....oh they will be colored!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

ok 
i had phone pics but i figured id wait till i could take better ones tonight
so here ya go


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 9 2009, 10:39 PM~13231400
> *ok
> i had phone pics but i figured id wait till i could take better ones tonight
> so here ya go
> ...



I like the matching walls that you are putting up! :thumbsup: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

the rack bolts are sick... details, details.... :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

How hard is it to remove the grille?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

It is pop riveted in 
27 of them

It's kind of a pain
With out removing the header
And parking light bezels


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

BOING


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 9 2009, 10:39 PM~13231400
> *ok
> i had phone pics but i figured id wait till i could take better ones tonight
> so here ya go
> ...


The grill looks good like that. :biggrin: You going to have it working tonight? :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 9 2009, 10:39 PM~13231400
> *ok
> i had phone pics but i figured id wait till i could take better ones tonight
> so here ya go
> ...


love that color


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

You coming over to finish it?

LOL


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 10 2009, 03:36 PM~13238141
> *You coming over to finish it?
> 
> LOL
> *


I won't be free till Friday night. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 10 2009, 08:27 AM~13234479
> *It is pop riveted in
> 27 of them
> 
> ...


That's rediculous......


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

looking good redman. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

thanks zack

man i got my headlights in tonight, nothing major but my baby has eyes again!!!
i really hope to have the juice working this weekend, just depends on if i can get over and pick up some more supplies by friday.

im just pushing along, little bit more done every night


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

I know that this really doesnt matter on such a beautiful car........ but what are you doing for SOUND? Anything? Just curious........


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh I'll have a little something

Nothing major

Maybe 1 ten


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I think my car is trying to kill me

I feel like it has at least kicked my ass today


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 15 2009, 05:39 PM~13287966
> *I think my car is trying to kill me
> 
> I feel like it has at least kicked my ass today
> *


We made some progress yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes we did!


Well my custom rear cylinders
Leaked like crazy, got some o-rings
And now she is dry

I'll post some pics once I get her cleaned
Up


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hey it goes up and down


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 16 2009, 05:53 PM~13297871
> *Yes we did!
> Well my custom rear cylinders
> Leaked like crazy, got some o-rings
> ...


Where's the pics? :biggrin: I got a couple from under the hood.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 16 2009, 09:36 PM~13300190
> *hey it goes up and down
> 
> 
> ...


Did you lower the back more? :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

lol

not yet

i was so happy i got the cylinders dry that i didn't want to mess with cutting the coils more.

but now that i got everything together and it all works ill probably cut them tomorrow.
the cool thing is that even after i cut them i will still be able to lock out the suspension.
will go low and go high.

lots of clean up and dialing in to do.

need to get the engine started this weekend, can't wait!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 16 2009, 09:58 PM~13300488
> *lol
> 
> not yet
> ...


If I can get out I'll be over to help.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

this wagon is bad ass i cant wait to see it in person :thumbsup:


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

up and down must feel so good!!! that bitch so clean id want to put plastic protectors on everything like my grandma do


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Man

I'm getting really excited
Should have the engine running
Tonight

Brakes tomorrow!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

WoW, :0


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

FUCKING BAD ASS WOODY


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Came over and called. :biggrin: Better luck next time.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

yea the car beat me tonight, but tomorrow its on!


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

When is tomorrow? That MOFO running yet? Can we put a turbo on it?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Not yet

Have a couple of issues so I moved
On to finishing out the grill
And small stuff.

Tomorrow Sunday
I will get the brakes lined out and
Working. Monday morning I should have
Her running. Then I have to get the exhaust
Put in. I have a prebent kit on
Now, but it sucks, not even close to
Where it should be. Good enough to test
The engine and all.

She even stands in 3 wheel!
About 4 inches!


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Pics or it didnt happen...............


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

1965 TTT


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

this is a sick wagon we need pics asap


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm trying

I just booked a ton of work
So I'm a little wore out
I'll post some pics soon
The front end looks great
Ask royalty


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 16 2009, 08:36 PM~13300190
> *hey it goes up and down
> 
> 
> ...



Havent checked this thread in awhile bad ass ride Homie


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks for all the positive comments

Engine is not running yet
Mini starter blowed up, LOL
But they are sending me a new one
Today. I have to pick up some 
Banjo bolts for the front brakes.
Lots of little stuff but she should
Out and about pretty soon

And me and yetti cut the back coils
Some more, she could still go 
A couple more inches down. Just debating
On risking the ass to the ground damage


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 16 2009, 10:36 PM~13300190
> *hey it goes up and down
> 
> 
> ...


PRETTY FLY FOR A WHITE GUY...LOL
WAGON LOOKIN CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh shit

Getting all racial up in here!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 24 2009, 09:20 PM~13379825
> *I'm trying
> 
> I just booked a ton of work
> ...



So Royalty....how does it look???? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah.................................... what he said.......................... hows it look uhhh?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

After 10 years


The old 396 is running!!!

If I can pull out of the driveway tonight
And turn the car around I'll





Jizz in my pants!!!!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 1 2009, 03:33 PM~13455972
> *After 10 years
> The old 396 is running!!!
> 
> ...


Post some video of it running fool. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Video?
That's too much work

I got brakes!
Got movement
Backed it into the garage

I was so sick of pushing back in.

Now just a shit ton of clean up
Hiding wires, cleaning, dialing in the motor

If I'm lucky
I hope to get it over to the exhaust
Shop Friday, if I can get everything 
Tight tonight and tomorrow.

I'll post pics later on


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Turbo V6 would be lighter  

Just Kidding.............. glad things are coming together, cant wait to see this car


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

really nice good job


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

thanks!

heres some pics


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 25 2009, 10:06 PM~13391621
> *So Royalty....how does it look????  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

damn Royalty
took you long enough

its 8:25am man where you at
we got shit to do







lol


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Holy shit


Drove my car for the first time
In almost a decade

Went 4x4 but made it home alive

I'm back!!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 2 2009, 08:54 PM~13468843
> *Holy shit
> Drove my car for the first time
> In almost a decade
> ...


Congratulations!!!

I know the feeling I have 2 cars that I haven't drove in over 4 years and 1 that is going on 2 years. 

The wagon is looking real sweet man. :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 2 2009, 07:54 PM~13468843
> *Holy shit
> Drove my car for the first time
> In almost a decade
> ...


What do you mean you went 4X4?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 2 2009, 07:54 PM~13468843
> *Holy shit
> Drove my car for the first time
> In almost a decade
> ...



I saw it pull up and was like :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

A little mud never hurt anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Apr 2 2009, 09:16 PM~13469966
> *A little mud never hurt anyone? :biggrin:
> *


Quit trying to be like Max, he is the 1 and only.


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

awsome build..clean clean i mean clean..........im a lil late but im sorry about your fathers passing........i just went through 50 pages and what can i say........D4L does it right


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Put it this way

My luck was in full effect!

Look mom
No steering!!!!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 3 2009, 03:11 PM~13476813
> *Put it this way
> 
> My luck was in full effect!
> ...


So you never put the bolts in the rag joint. LOL


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes I did







This morning....



I got exhaust now
Time to start fine tuning

I am so tired


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> hey it goes up and down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

thanks man,

things are moving along well
just tightening up and double checking everything

having a mental debate over how to do the rear deck cover, but im sure it will work itself out.

ill post some more pics when i get to that

can't wait for louisville


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Made some more progress.
It's getting there.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Yep

Brakes feel way better

Hopefully get tags this week
And be out in the streets


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 5 2009, 03:33 PM~13489476
> *Yep
> 
> Brakes feel way better
> ...


You need to get everything done before you are out in the streets, we can't have another 12 prong hangin. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

lol

good one


ill be clean before i get out there


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 5 2009, 03:33 PM~13489476
> *Yep
> 
> Brakes feel way better
> ...


disks brakes front and back?


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 1 2009, 09:14 PM~13459482
> *thanks!
> 
> heres some pics
> ...


Nice wagon! :0


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 5 2009, 05:10 PM~13489902
> *disks brakes front and back?
> *


Front discs, rear drums.


----------



## trooper smith (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Apr 5 2009, 07:24 PM~13489990
> *Front discs, rear DRUMS.
> *


QUEER :thumbsdown: 



















JK looks good


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Apr 5 2009, 05:24 PM~13489990
> *Front discs, rear drums.
> *


what company was used? any links?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 5 2009, 07:20 PM~13490734
> *what company was used? any links?
> *


Custom all the way. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

rear end is stock

front is caprice 80's style


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 2 2009, 09:15 PM~13469952
> *I saw it pull up and was like  :0  :0  :0  :0*


I love those kind of "life moments"!










 :wow: That picture... I just don't have words! Any house, car or person you park that next to will look ugly as hell in comparison!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 5 2009, 04:38 PM~13489746
> *You need to get everything done before you are out in the streets, we can't have another 12 prong hangin. :biggrin:
> *


wow...just wow....lol


Oh I was about to start talking shit back but I figured it was waaaay too easy. :0 :banghead:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks good Woode!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Hahahaha


Take it easy trigger


Don't make me drive over there 
With the steering wheel in the back seat

LOL


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 6 2009, 01:41 AM~13493869
> *wow...just wow....lol
> Oh I was about to start talking shit back but I figured it was waaaay too easy.    :0  :banghead:
> *


Go ahead I'm sure you will HALF ASS that like you do EVERYTHING else. Just remember I taught you how to talk shit.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Now now kids

My car is almost done
This is a glorious event

I won't have you two thumping
Each other in the dickhole on here,

LOL
I love being me


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

I love these CAVE Buildups!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Badass Six-Five Wagon!


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 5 2009, 06:20 PM~13490734
> *what company was used? any links?
> *


Check with abs brakes or molded suspention on e-bay


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 6 2009, 11:07 AM~13496194
> *Go ahead I'm sure you will HALF ASS that like you do EVERYTHING else. Just remember I taught you how to talk shit.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: I knew you were getting warped but wow! 



Get that shit timed yet?? 

distributor cap position










Took about 5 minutes to find this:
http://books.google.com/books?id=1dcXtEJxQ...num=9#PPA152,M1
Hope it helps.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Not really

I know how it's suppose look
And it's in correct, what I was
Asking was should the rotor be
Pointing at the number 1 cylinder
At TDC, which it is and is suppose to be.

And I found that diagram plus a ton
Of info. The problem is there is so
Much conflicting info. Some say timing
Should be 4 degree past TDC then 
The next page say proper timing can 
Be up to 12 degree past TDC. 

So since I don't know a mechnic
And after the muffler shop
I don't want anyone working on my car
But me I will do what I always do
Buy the tools and teach myself


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 8 2009, 09:27 PM~13522655
> *Not really
> 
> I know how it's suppose look
> ...


I've always started with the timing on the low end of advanced and work my way up until I hear a hint of spark knock then back it off a couple degrees. The oldschools are a bit more forgiving for exact degrees.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Actually got a lot of bugs worked
This morning, running a lot better.

I was hoping to tag her up this week
But I guess it will be next week.

Really hope we can get a weather break
Need to get a final polish on her

Things are moving along


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 5 2009, 10:10 AM~13487446
> *thanks man,
> 
> things are moving along well
> ...



Cant wait for yall to be here


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I got to say that this wagon is hot. it was hot all white too. good job man.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

got a lot done tonight

pulled the pumps back out an installed some pick ups
pulls oil much better

getting close


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 1 2009, 08:14 PM~13459482
> *thanks!
> 
> heres some pics
> ...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

This pic makes me want to put one of these in my garage!


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Lets goooooooooooo Woode!!!!!!!!!!!!

Make sure everythings nice and tight and ride that thing out here to Shawnee! LOL


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't know
I'm scared of Kansas
JO cops are no fun
I'd be pulled over every 2 blocks
LOL


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Just throw some groceries in the back and tell them your just heading home form the market. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Well fellas

After 10 years and 2 months
I took my first legal drive around the
Neighborhood. Already getting thumbs up
And honks 

She is still a little rough but nothing major
Just getting her broke in

Man this summer is going to be crazy


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Still some bugs to work out, but looks good pulling in my drive way. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Apr 17 2009, 07:43 PM~13610084
> *Still some bugs to work out, but looks good pulling in my drive way. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass Woody. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Apr 17 2009, 07:43 PM~13610084
> *Still some bugs to work out, but looks good pulling in my drive way. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



For somebody that didn't care about three wheeling...you sure are doing alot of it!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Apr 18 2009, 02:43 AM~13610084
> *Still some bugs to work out, but looks good pulling in my drive way. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:  :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Wow

Color looks crazy

Hey I filled her up so she does it
Pretty easy, and it's bothers rapper mike
So it's a win win


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

real cleen woodrow!

i was gonna be pissed if you pulled right back into the driveway :rofl: :thumbsup:

never noticed the roof patterns...


----------



## pdutzel (Jan 10, 2009)

that car is nice as fuck man ,good job!!!!!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Took me for a ride earlier. :biggrin: Went by 3 cops and none of them messed with us. If I was driving we would have been pulled over by the first one.


----------



## casuals (Jan 21, 2008)

thats a clean ass wagon..


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Man thats gotta feel good................. to drive your car that is.............


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes it does

It's funny I just keep driving a little
Farther every day, getting all the bugs worked out
Adjusting things and getting her dialed.

Yea the cops were out thick
But I'm legal
And I'll run away 
LOL


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 19 2009, 07:40 AM~13620251
> *Yes it does
> 
> It's funny I just keep driving a little
> ...


You have to be wearing the seatbelts to be legal. :biggrin:


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Bah, whatever. Its only a 30.00 ticket............... ask me how I know!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

What else can one say, but VERY IMPRESSIVE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Did you guys get it done? :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Hell no. Got the top most of the way, had to come home and cook dinner. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Apr 19 2009, 08:26 PM~13625085
> *Hell no. Got the top most of the way, had to come home and cook dinner. :biggrin:
> *


You know he is wanting to drive it more. :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

:yes:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

She is looking glassy

Work is going to be rough this week
But if I can get her close to done I'd like
To take her out, little farther than raytown

Running pretty good now


----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 18 2009, 01:28 AM~13612903
> *For somebody that didn't care about three wheeling...you sure are doing alot of it!!      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


Looks N Sounds Good! Gota Love The Sounds Of A High Torque Starter :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yur gonna put some miles on it on may 23rd


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Of course

I'm really looking forward to the picnic

Going to be a good time


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

wow man I just went all the way through this topic. UNREAL. I can't believe you had it apart for 10 years, thats dedication.... i'm too fucking ADD for that shit. congrats, it's beautiful.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

LOL
That the bad thing, so am I!!!

It came apart in 99' and then it sat
For 5 years before I really jumped on it.

Oh and it was moved 3 times from
My old house to storage then to the cave
And then to my new house. Yea I lost a ton of shit!

We wet sanded it again last night since
The paint is nice and hard now and are 
Polishing it out again, looks slick.

Now if I can just find my coils.....


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Shawnee is a good 20 mile drive aint it????????


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Lets see some shine. :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

looks awsome


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hit the streets tonight


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

*TULSA?????* :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

you have any detail of your break system i want to get mine done


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I am the new hot fire







Hot carburator fire that is....



LOL


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 25 2009, 08:08 AM~13685192
> *I am the new hot fire
> Hot carburator fire that is....
> LOL
> *


Doesn't sound good.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

LOL

Not too bad

Carb might be running a little rich


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I JUST WENT THRU ALL 54 PAGES...DAMN!!!!!

IS ALL I CAN SAY


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

car is nice man :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 23 2009, 11:55 PM~13674056
> *hit the streets tonight
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Any progress? :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Little bit of progress
Got the rear panels done
Pretty plain but they are just for
This summer


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 26 2009, 02:19 PM~13693819
> *Little bit of progress
> Got the rear panels done
> Pretty plain but they are just for
> ...


Pics fool.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I'll take some tomorrow



What is up with your signature?
Resturant advice?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

this is just for the summer,

there is no way i could do what i want to do before summer, so this is just to get me by.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Still looks dam good. Clean and simple, just let the quality do the talking. :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Also it's just laying in there in the pic,
It actually works with the factory hinges
So it can be lifted up, just have to build
So brackets, also a couple of wrinkles to
Smooth out. 

I'm busy this week so maybe this weekend
I'll get to it


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Very nice and can not wait to see it in person.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 27 2009, 08:51 PM~13709163
> *this is just for the summer,
> 
> there is no way i could do what i want to do before summer, so this is just to get me by.
> ...


Looks good Woody.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 25 2009, 09:07 AM~13685457
> *LOL
> 
> Not too bad
> ...



Just a little! :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Dick


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

LOL Its ok...we had the fire extingusher!


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

I dont know why Im even typing this. But the 1st thing I buy for my Turbo Regal's is a fire extinguisher for the interior. Im sure you guys do the same????????????? You know, with all the batteries and shit? LOL


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh, and Ive never had to use one............ maybe cause Im fuel injected :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Dan is blowing this out of proportion, the carb back fired and caught fire briefly.

I just need to install smaller jets, she is getting too much fuel and loading up.
should have them next week.


other than that she driving pretty well, made it all the way out to raymore and 
back.

nothing better than rolling around listening to Scarface


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I saw a caddy over there backed in.... hno: hno:.....didn't have time to stop.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Did you have time to get my coils?

Air bags are awesome


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 3 2009, 10:39 PM~13775218
> *I saw a caddy over there backed in.... hno: hno:.....didn't have time to stop.
> *


Nobody there wanted you to stop anyways.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Come on kids play nice


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Apr 24 2009, 01:55 AM~13674056
> *hit the streets tonight
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice!! :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 4 2009, 11:06 AM~13778894
> *Nobody there wanted you to stop anyways.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: hate hate hate!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@May 4 2009, 06:16 AM~13776950
> *Did you have time to get my coils?
> 
> Air bags are awesome
> *


Nope....I'm just sitting on my ass. :cheesy: You don't need them yet anyway. :banghead:


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

DAMN THAT FRONT SHOT OF IT LOOKS CLEAN! GOOD WORK!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

About to make it's first official outing. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 17 2009, 11:02 PM~13915261
> *About to make it's first official outing. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

yep, I guess its out,

lol

after a ton of little crap going wrong I finally had a really good productive
day.

Got everything smoothed out, runs pretty good, stops, goes up and down,

I can't believe the picnic is this weekend


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@May 18 2009, 08:17 PM~13926056
> *yep, I guess its out,
> 
> lol
> ...


Wait till you are rolling that bitch crackin necks, it will all be worth it. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

LOL

I went to the wash up on 350
And got mobbed, one dude was laying
On the ground yelling "damn!"
Pretty damn funny

Man, she actually drives great, barely
Feels like a juiced car


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

Get the plaque in yet?


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

your shit is tight homie. I want to get me one. uffin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@May 19 2009, 05:32 AM~13930838
> *LOL
> 
> I went to the wash up on 350
> ...



And you were worried about 4.5 tons.  Lets see some hop pics! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


She don't hop


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Is it ready to go? :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Pretty much

It goes and it stops
And it turns....
Works for me!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@May 21 2009, 08:51 PM~13963619
> *Pretty much
> 
> It goes and it stops
> ...


Thats good to hear. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

This totally off the subject but.....

I'm shitting in the Target bathroom 
And the guy in the next stall just blew 
His o-ring out! Fucking nasty 

Anyhow

Louisville here we come!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@May 22 2009, 09:30 AM~13967433
> *This totally off the subject but.....
> 
> I'm shitting in the Target bathroom
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I don't know how many times throughout this topic you have been shitting while typing but it is funny. See you all Tomorrow.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Woode.......Pimpin In louisville.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

nice pic, car is immaculate. Baddest wagon i've ever seen.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 24 2009, 10:13 PM~13986690
> *Woode.......Pimpin In louisville.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 SHIT :0 :0 :0 BADASS WAGON WOODE


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 25 2009, 04:13 AM~13986690
> *Woode.......Pimpin In louisville.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


awesome.
one of the best i'v seen here


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Where you at Woode? lol

Car was my favorite the wole weekend. nice detail.


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 25 2009, 08:40 AM~13988996
> *Where you at Woode? lol
> 
> Car was my favorite the wole weekend. nice detail.
> *


x2...this was easily the nicest ride at the picnic. definitely my favorite! :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

It had a lot of detail to it...I liked it.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Man we got back to hotel
And someone broke into justins truck

Got all rays movies and justins DVD player


I pooped later on


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@May 25 2009, 03:17 PM~13991144
> *Man we got back to hotel
> And someone broke into justins truck
> 
> ...



That sucks, It must have been someone out of those ghetto ass apartments behind the hotel. :angry: 


On a side note was fun kicking it with you fuckers! :biggrin: 

Watch out for the Taint.


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Man

Thank you

I really appreciate all the complements

Could not have gotten it to this point though
Without my club, especially Justin(Royaly)


I've still got some minor things to do
I'm still breaking her in but
I'm pretty happy she did well the whole
Weekend

Thanks to the I for having us out
Tons of fun


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@May 26 2009, 05:26 AM~13998399
> *Man
> 
> Thank you
> ...


man you pulled it off. major props woody :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: Car Looks great man!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

thanks again everyone


man i look like im going fast in that pic....


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 24 2009, 10:13 PM~13986690
> *Woode.......Pimpin In louisville.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man luv that pic, just missing one thing though 










me  


cars lookin great


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Wagon looks good buddy........... yes, looks like your going FASSSSST in that picture, LOL. Sucks about Justin's truck............. fuckin haters............ I hate thieves..........


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

hey just wanted to say thanks again for all the comments, it means a lot

It was really cool getting to meet everyone


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@May 28 2009, 09:58 AM~14023451
> *hey just wanted to say thanks again for all the comments, it means a lot
> 
> It was really cool getting to meet everyone
> *



Man that sucks bout the truck bro..... Bad ass wagon !


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

man it was good meeting you wood. You have one bad ass wagon man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

its ok, the only thing that still worked on that stereo was the dvd player so they got a busted ass stereo, but ray did lose all his movies and brandon lost his Ipod, 

crazy thing is my truck was right next to his wide open, didn't even touch mine.

weird shit


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey I'm number #1
woo hoo


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0 :0 Wood getting his trigger finger!!!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Hot damn!!!!

And I even had chicken finger!
I need to carry wetnaps with me


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 30 2009, 09:57 PM~14049976
> *:0  :0  Wood getting his trigger finger!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

65 was looking good at the show yesterday, was my first time seeing it up close.... thats a bad bitch.....


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i forgot to mention that is a 396 big block, single pump, 6 batteries
and chicken finger

shit im happy as hell it does even that well,

thanks for the positive comments everyone

hey does anyone know how the guy from ghetto dreams is doing?


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

No wonder you already fucked up a tire! LOL. Now I have proof that the wheels leave the ground, no warranty for you! HAHAHA That thing weighs how much? Lookin gooooooooooooood mang


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: :420: :h5: thats the shit


----------



## wop_inda_wood (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 31 2009, 12:57 AM~14049976
> *:0  :0  Wood getting his trigger finger!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

No no no

I actually just started trying break her in hopping wise.
Honestly I think it got damaged when it was mounted.
Cause I had only driven a couple of blocks when I noticed it.

But the new one is working real nice


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Just messing with you man. Wagon looks great, I gotta come by see Justin's house, see your car, give dan shit about slow fords, etc............ :uh:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Did a little photo shoot for KC Rides
Yesterday. Should be pretty cool.

Check out kc-rides.Com


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Tulsa is going to be so f'ing hot

Ugh............

Sweaty balls......


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Water Butt too


----------



## KC-RIDES.com (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow, it took me an hour to get from the beginning of this project to here. You guys talk a lot!! It's like myspace for car dudes! No but really, Woodrow, I need the story for the ride so I can get it posted. I've got 4 new rides ready to update the website. KC-RIDES.com! And I've got some ladies lined up for the calendar shoot coming soon. And I just had some BBQ and it was good. ANd now I"m gonna go bloop it out and play softball!! Hit me up!!! And everyone check out my new website KC-RIDES.com!!!! I need some suggestions on getting it going. like what can I do to improve, ect....so please feel free to email me. Even hate mail if you like, I enjoy entertainment.


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

Seen the car in tulsa yesterday, one of the top cars there.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

CAR LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE IT WAS MY FIRST TIME SEEING IT AS WELL ...

HEY WOODEY DID DAN TELL YOU WHAT I TALKED TO HIM ABOUT 
WITH THE CAR IF SO HIT ME UP ON A PM COOL


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 31 2009, 12:57 AM~14049976
> *:0  :0  Wood getting his trigger finger!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn fuckin badass


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68rida_@Jun 22 2009, 06:10 PM~14266045
> *Seen the car in tulsa yesterday, one of the top cars there.
> 
> 
> ...


it turned out bad ass very nice


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Jun 24 2009, 08:01 PM~14287359
> *it turned out bad ass very nice
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Car looks great homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

ahhhhh

you all going to make me blush

thanks for the positive comments, i still have plans for the set up in the deep well,
just wanted to get it out this summer, plus i need to do some chroming up under the 
hood, but for right now im pretty happy.

i need AC, lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Nice sparks from three wheeling!!!! :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Pictures?


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i really thought i had cleared the drive, oh well, thats what bumbers are for


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Where you from fool.......{wicky wicky} Belton. :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

from where?


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 30 2009, 09:57 PM~14049976
> *:0  :0  Wood getting his trigger finger!!!
> 
> 
> ...


BUMPERIN' IT!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Feb 2 2007, 03:07 PM~7158925
> *this is October 2004
> the frame was wrapped and thats about it
> other than the paint that was done in 99'
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

congrats on the best car award at WWS2009


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Yeah! So where's the pic of the trophy, wood hoe??? lol


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

after i get the plaque from chris ill take a pic of both, not that anyone is that concerned to see it.



new hard drive is up and running,


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Putting it down in these streets! :thumbsup:


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

And had Hot Rodder car shows, LOL.......... have a good time...... car looks great in person!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

saw the wagon out in south town tonight... looked good as always... :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

On the bumper! :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Look at the shoes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

holy shit i rule



lol


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ~EXOTIC TATTOOS~ (Jul 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 30 2009, 09:57 PM~14049976
> *:0  :0  Wood getting his trigger finger!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

look at me!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KANDI SALES (Nov 3, 2009)

This car is the coolest


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Damn!!!!!!

im world famous now, 
i can quit my job!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

WAGON CAME OUT REALLY CLEAN BRO, MUCH PROPS


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Still one of my favorite builds. I love quality work and this thing is full of it.


----------



## agfyryd65 (May 6, 2009)

I love the color, i have a '65 belair wagon. its the same color on the bottom and the top is the dark turquoise. I have a question ? did you eliminate the spare tire so it doesn't hang down when you drop it.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

Much respect to you bro because there is no way I would hop a car that nice.

To me the best club out there that reps the hardest that isn't a multi chapter club is DownIVLife

To me you guys just have the greatest quality of cars coupled with the fact that I have never been to any event (and I have been to many) that ya'lls cars didn't put it down and Work like a MF!

Keep doing what you do guys. Much love to ya'll


----------



## liv_n_low (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 14 2009, 12:37 AM~15073462
> *On the bumper!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


bitch is bad.good work.keep it rollin


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Now if a mod could just change the sub heading for the topic to Down *IV* Life that we would be great. :biggrin: And I guess they could take out the "at the half way mark" while they are at it! Maybe they could change it to "Car buildup and poop scoop!" Because of all his insider pooping info. :ugh: lol


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> :0 :0 Wood getting his trigger finger!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

TTT

Trips
To
Toilet

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 14 2009, 01:37 AM~15073462
> *On the bumper!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Jan 8 2010, 12:05 PM~16225395
> *TTT
> 
> Trips
> ...



That ain't no shit.......uuuhhhh.....:ugh: lol


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

you all talking about me and my poo, thats awesome


Sorry I didn't respond sooner, i didn't realize anyone was still looking in here.

Yes, I keep the spare tire compartment and Ill will be dropping some sounds in there soon.
last summer it just sat empty. But I did modify the bottom, as you know it hangs about 3 or 4 inches lower than the body from the factory, They get all smashed up and look like ass so I cut it even with the body line and fab'ed in a flat piece of 11g. That way its sturdy enough to set stuff on and if for some reason I smacked it, it would hold up better.

I got some additions for this summer, nothing too major 
little bit of beat and cleaning up the set up.

thanks for all the positive responses


I found a pic, you can kinda see what im talking about,
I have some finish pics at home, ill see if i can't find them


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> On the bumper! :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@May 24 2009, 08:13 PM~13986690
> *Woode.......Pimpin In louisville.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YEA REAL NICE, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT AGAIN IF HE BRINGS IT THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@May 3 2010, 07:29 PM~17377725
> *YEA REAL NICE, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT AGAIN IF HE BRINGS IT THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> *


 :x:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@May 6 2010, 05:34 PM~17412589
> *:x:
> *


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

bad ass wagon homie


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

1965 TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

1965  2 THE TOP


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks fellas

she is back apart
changing some things
touching up other things

probably be back out next summer,


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Jul 28 2010, 02:58 PM~18165625
> *Thanks fellas
> 
> she is back apart
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Really nice build - just walked thru the whole topic...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i rule

that is all


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

D4LWoode said:


> Or did it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just thought id remind ya


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

yes, yes i did


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Update
I'm cooler than Dan


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Lets hop!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Ok

Tuesday

Midnight!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Mark that!!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Why!!!!???????


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

just sprucing up the old 396

new intake, cleaned and repaint


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking good. Did you ever rework the hydraulic set up? pics?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

18 batteries and 6 pumps!!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Back bumper!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

big pimpin said:


> 18 batteries and 6 pumps!!!!!


:facepalm:
This guys got jokes.lol


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

i have upgraded a few things. mostly just better stuff, adex, etc.
oh finally went back to caprice spindles, was running g-bodys for the last couple of years. Probably going to make new lowers with a coil pocket. just looks better, cleaner.
and i know why they call the stock intakes boat anchors, got to be about a 60 lbs difference
still single pump, still 6 batteries, thought about going to 8, but i kind want to see how much I can get out 6. takes more thought and know how to do more with less. or i could just fill it with lead and cement!!!lol....

im actually more stoked on the engine than anything, more HP and its finally broke in good to where I can smash out! still not doing burn outs though, no more tires left in the world its seems


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds like good stuff. Car already looked great so any other improvements is like icing on the cake. Keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

TTT


----------

